# 09/23 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Miro will apparently be making his in ring debut as well.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

That 6 man tag makes this show unmissable alone.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Looking forward to more WILL HOSS


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Looks like a fun show.

Mox in a 6 man tag. Some things just feel right, lol. This should hopefully be a star making performance for Hobbs.

Brodie’s not losing the title but I’m interested to see how this match is booked.

Women’s match should be good and I wonder what, if anything, Miro will add to his game in the ring.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Miro in-ring debut too (I'd have waited another few weeks tbh)


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Don't like Orange Cassidy vs Brodie Lee it's too soon for either too lose. But now that the match is happening I think Orange Cassidy should lose but via outside interference setting up his next feud.

I think Orange Cassidy should have faced Rey Fenix to avenge that loss.

I think Team Cage should lose with Cage not taking the pin so Cage doesn't look too strong over the rest of the roster. He's due for a tainted loss. I guess he still has Archer, Omega, Miro has potential opponents even if he wins.

I don't see how Shida and Rosa could lose.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That 6 man tag is definitely must see, its gonna get crazy. 

OC vs Brodie should be decent. Brodie will win here of course. Miro's in-ring debut will also be interesting. 

The women's tag match also looks good. Can't get enough of Thunder Rosa. Shida probably gets the pin on Diamante.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Everything except OC vs Brodie looks good to me. This is the first six man I am actually excited about. Imagine if they did not have 6, 8, 10, 12 man matches every week, this might stand out more.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Everything except OC vs Brodie looks good to me. This is the first six man I am actually excited about. Imagine if they did not have 6, 8, 10, 12 man matches every week, this might stand out more.


They're just so worried about getting everyone on TV so they overly stuff the shows.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Darby should no-show. Why does he have to be at Moxley's beck and call? Sure he wants to get at Team Taz, but on his own time and schedule. Have Moxley/Hobbs fight 2-on-3.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They're just so worried about getting everyone on TV so they overly stuff the shows.


They really need to stop worrying about that and just concentrate on making memorable things. Clown car matches instantly cause me to tune out and go back to reading or working on something else.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Darby should no-show. Why does he have to be at Moxley's beck and call? Sure he wants to get at Team Taz, but on his own time and schedule. Have Moxley/Hobbs fight 2-on-3.


Good angle. I like the idea, but does a face/face Darby/Mox feud sound like a good idea? It kind of interrupts the flow of building up Mox/Archer at the anniversary show.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> They really need to stop worrying about that and just concentrate on making memorable things. Clown car matches instantly cause me to tune out and go back to reading or working on something else.


If they're gonna sign all these guys to contracts then they gotta use them at some point. Maybe their mistake was signing too many guys lol. 

They usually keep me entertained even though it's overly done, but there isn't much about AEW that doesn't hold my interest lol, so there's that.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

This looks like a great show, Tony said something on the late night Dynamite saying OC/Brodie was the main event, I don't know if he flubbed there but if that is the case, I can see Cody returning and costing Brodie the match and the title.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> This looks like a great show, Tony said something on the late night Dynamite saying OC/Brodie was the main event, I don't know if he flubbed there but if that is the case, I can see Cody returning and costing Brodie the match and the title.


I like that angle. Pays off everything without hurting any storylines or anyone's momentum. And the "midcard" belt should bounce around more.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If they're gonna sign all these guys to contracts then they gotta use them at some point. Maybe their mistake was signing too many guys lol.
> 
> They usually keep me entertained even though it's overly done, but there isn't much about AEW that doesn't hold my interest lol, so there's that.


Time to trim the fat!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> This looks like a great show, Tony said something on the late night Dynamite saying OC/Brodie was the main event, I don't know if he flubbed there but if that is the case, I can see Cody returning and costing Brodie the match and the title.


It is the main event. If that actually happens and they give OC a title, it will be hilariously bad. And some people here will defend it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

No way they give OC the title tonight. Not after what happened to Cody. Cody vs Brodie 2 still needs to happen. (unless Cody just forms the Horsemen and goes heel upon his return)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Miro should win in a squash. Tuning in tonight! Glad it was not delayed!!


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> No way they give OC the title tonight. Not after what happened to Cody. Cody vs Brodie 2 still needs to happen. (unless Cody just forms the Horsemen and goes heel upon his return)


Why would you have OC beat Jericho X2 just to lose to Brodie with no build? Cody v Brodie 2 can happen if Cody screws Brodie out of the title but I also think maybe either Fenix or PAC could screw OC out of the belt setting up those rematches.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I like the 8-10 man tags


Lheurch said:


> Good angle. I like the idea, but does a face/face Darby/Mox feud sound like a good idea? It kind of interrupts the flow of building up Mox/Archer at the anniversary show.


Wouldn't have to happen right away as Mox has Archer and Allin has Team Taz presently. It would just be something Moxley would keep in his memory bank. Mox could apologize to Hobbs for the Darby no-show and tell him he doesn't expect him to fight 2-on-3 and he'll go out there himself and Hobbs could of course say "Hell naw, I'm still coming out with ya". Hobbs eats the pin after a grueling match when Cage pins him.

On an aside - Who's hitting the Doomsday Device tonight? Cage and Archer should do it - two beefy dudes in a tag match tonight.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

I'll go for Miro v Lee Johnson


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

JBLGOAT said:


> Why would you have OC beat Jericho X2 just to lose to Brodie with no build? Cody v Brodie 2 can happen if Cody screws Brodie out of the title but I also think maybe either Fenix or PAC could screw OC out of the belt setting up those rematches.


Wouldn't mind a Cody screwjob if that's what they want to do. But OC shouldn't beat Brodie clean. 

Its either Cody screws Brodie or some heel like Sammy Guevara screws OC in Jericho's honor.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308435495232430081


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Teasing OC's first title win makes sense to have it in the ME given he is a demo draw. Brodie should win clean though.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> It is the main event. If that actually happens and they give OC a title, it will be hilariously bad. And some people here will defend it.


I find the sheer vitriol that many harbor towards OC to be genuinely comical. Not only do I, as a fan hopes he wins the match, but if he does, the meltdowns on here will be fantastic.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

S T A C K E D


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> It is the main event. If that actually happens and they give OC a title, it will be hilariously bad. And some people here will defend it.


’defend’ what?

the guy Is over, he beat y2J

perfectly fine for him to win the title


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308828037627117568
I guess we'll find out who attacked Matt Hardy last week? Doubt it was Jericho would be too obvious.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> Everything except OC vs Brodie looks good to me. This is the first six man I am actually excited about. Imagine if they did not have 6, 8, 10, 12 man matches every week, this might stand out more.


Brodie Lee and the dork order are dogshit, so hopefully OC beats him.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308828037627117568
> I guess we'll find out who attacked Matt Hardy last week? Doubt it was Jericho would be too obvious.


Maybe Omega? Sets up a mini TV feud and Omega can beat him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> Maybe Omega? Sets up a mini TV feud and Omega can beat him.


Don't know about that but its an option. I think that first heel turn beat-down needs to be on Hangman though.

I'm gonna go with Eddie Kingston. Going with the angle of him not liking the work he's doing with Private Party and wanting his "family" to be top dogs in the tag division. Shawn Spears also needs someone decent to go over since they are rebuilding him.

Or imagine if it was PAC? Just have him squash Matt Hardy at the Anniversary show lol.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Some way or another, every week's preview feels like a must see show.

The way Kip sabian was hyping Miro on that backstage segment leads me to believe that they will be a temporary tag team duo at first.

So we should expect them to have tag team action, but what tag team should lose to them if that's the case? Maybe some jobbers or butcher/blade but well see


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> Maybe Omega? Sets up a mini TV feud and Omega can beat him.


Too soon for Miro/Omega tho but great idea.

That feud can headline a big PPV


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Y2K23 said:


> Too soon for Miro/Omega tho but great idea.
> 
> That feud can headline a big PPV


Nah, I mean Omega being the one that attacked Hardy.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

6-Man tag cancelled, Archer just tested positive for COVID.

Fucking sucks man.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308869602814955521
I'd guess Starks. This sucks most for Hobbs more than anybody (other than Archer obviously).


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308867986623791105
Garbage match making here. Should try to make Miro look good.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ffs why dont they just tape a bunch of shit the live shows not good anyway


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Oracle said:


> Ffs why dont they just tape a bunch of shit the live shows not good anyway


Why this rant ?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

6-man match is cancelled AND Kiss & jelly on Dynamite?

FUCK.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Why this rant ?


Because i was looking forward to this match now its some throwaway title rubbish


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308867986623791105
> Garbage match making here. Should try to make Miro look good.


Well, it seems this show just took a massive dive off a steep cliff


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

EmbassyForever said:


> 6-man match is cancelled AND Kiss & jelly on Dynamite?
> 
> FUCK.


JTDC talk about a bait and switch.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd rather have had Hobbs/Moxley vs Cage/Starks than Hobbs dropped from his rocket push for a throw away title match you know isn't going to change hands. Or Moxley/Hobbs/Allin vs Cage/Starks and mystery partner.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Moxley defending the title, Eddie Kingston seems to be the front-runner as he's campaigning for it on Twitter.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> JTDC talk about a bait and switch.


Not really unless they knew last week that Archer was going to test dirty today.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Not really unless they knew last week that Archer was going to test dirty today.


I know that part is not their fault, but at least replace it with something good.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> Moxley defending the title, Eddie Kingston seems to be the front-runner as he's campaigning for it on Twitter.


I could live with this. But have LB and/or B&B attack Moxley post victory and have Hobbs come in for the save. 

Moxley/Hobbs vs Lucha Brothers next week or week after would be good.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fu*k man. I really wanted to see that 6 man tag. I say throw Darby vs Starks on the show too. Moxley vs Eddie Kingston is a good alternative. Works with the casino battle royal story. Bad booking to put Miro in there with Kiss and Janela for his debut match though.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> I know that part is not their fault, but at least replace it with something good.


Moxley is having a title match. Could be against Mad King. Wait and see on it. When did Archer test positive? Was he at the venue or did they know he was sick or exposed days ago and were waiting on his results? If it's the latter, they likely have back-up booking ready.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Love how AEW can react that quickly and for the decision to still make sense.

Moxley/Kingston should be a banger.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> I know that part is not their fault, but at least replace it with something good.


The miro match was always planned


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Moxley is having a title match. Could be against Mad King. Wait and see on it. When did Archer test positive? Was he at the venue or did they know he was sick or exposed days ago and were waiting on his results? If it's the latter, they likely have back-up booking ready.


He tweeted 30 minutes ago that when he got home last week a family member was sick and now he has gotten sick and tested positive. Did not say when test results came back.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> The miro match was always planned


That makes it worse that they actually wanted this to be his first match.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Feel bad for Will Hobbs what a downer from being in the main event to not even on the card


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Oracle said:


> Feel bad for Will Hobbs what a downer from being in the main event to not even on the card


He might still appear during the main event


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

There's gonna be a lot of on the fly booking tonight that's for sure. Everything just changed within minutes. Have Eddie give a good fight to Moxley much like the Cody match, then have Cage attack I guess for Hobbs to make the save. I just hope Archer vs Mox is still on for the Anniversary show. If not that would be twice this year that a TV special main event was cancelled due to Covid.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Kingston vs Mox should be wild. Hopefully Kingston will have some mic-time.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Really bummed the 6 man tag isn't happening but Moxley vs Kingston is going to be good. Hopefully Kingston is able to cut a promo early in the show to build up the match


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

OC is winning the title tonight.

I'm ready, freshly squeezed baby.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> OC is winning the title tonight.
> 
> I'm ready, freshly squeezed baby.


I'd be happy with any outcome for this match.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

It sucks about Archer, but the main event has been replaced by a match I'm more interested in. Mox/Kingston should be great. 

I'm about to catch up with the late night Dynamite from yesterday and then tonight's show. 3 hour Dynamite for me.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So what happened to the six man?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> So what happened to the six man?


Cancelled. Archer has covid


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

taker1986 said:


> It sucks about Archer, but the main event has been replaced by a match I'm more interested in. Mox/Kingston should be great.
> 
> I'm about to catch up with the late night Dynamite from yesterday and then tonight's show. 3 hour Dynamite for me.


Mox/Kingston to end in a time draw. Wouldn't mind.

Mox's not losing anyways so why sacrifice kingston


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> I find the sheer vitriol that many harbor towards OC to be genuinely comical. Not only do I, as a fan hopes he wins the match, but if he does, the meltdowns on here will be fantastic.


Why would you want AEW to make a deliberately bad decision only to have people on here call it a bad decision? It's kind of like going to work and shitting your pants just because you know it'll annoy your boss, you still have shitty pants and have to deal with it whilst everyone else is annoyed by your decision.




DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308867986623791105
> Garbage match making here. Should try to make Miro look good.


Everything wrong with AEW in that match announcement. Miro, a big name former WWE star has his first match (Which no doubt will be somewhat competitive) against a garbage wrestler who brags about not being trained and someone who is entirely too green to be on TV.

This will be one of those "If they showed Vince McMahon this he would howl with laughter" matches.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Too bad about the 6 man tag, was really looking forward to it

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unityring (Jun 25, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why would you want AEW to make a deliberately bad decision only to have people on here call it a bad decision? It's kind of like going to work and shitting your pants just because you know it'll annoy your boss, you still have shitty pants and have to deal with it whilst everyone else is annoyed by your decision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said 
I still want to see him ,but man is it a weak way to debut him in the ring.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why would you want AEW to make a deliberately bad decision only to have people on here call it a bad decision? It's kind of like going to work and shitting your pants just because you know it'll annoy your boss, you still have shitty pants and have to deal with it whilst everyone else is annoyed by your decision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Janela has a terrible physique but I think he's not a bad wrestler. He can sell. He doesn't really botch. I think Cornette has a problem with him because he takes a lot of dumb bumps. But if he takes a dumb bump in this match, that can only be good for Miro because he'd be the one delivering it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cody is coming tonight

shits gonna go down


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why would you want AEW to make a deliberately bad decision only to have people on here call it a bad decision? It's kind of like going to work and shitting your pants just because you know it'll annoy your boss, you still have shitty pants and have to deal with it whilst everyone else is annoyed by your decision.


Re-read my post, to me, it's not a bad decision and I'm an OC fan, so I'm going to love it. Seeing the whiners freak out and write multi-paragraph essays on why it's the worst decision in AEW history will be funny to me.

If I go to work, and shit my pants, that would actually affect my ability to work, so no, your comparison is moronic.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

El Hammerstone said:


> Cancelled. Archer has covid


Damn, that sucks! I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

I am an OC fan. I love the whole schtick. I've paid to see him live when he came to England for a local show so I'm an actual paying customer so in that way OC is a draw.

I was excited to see him face Jericho back in May when that whole thing started. I was not excited for a 3 month feud between the two. Nor am I eager to see him win the TNT Title on a cold dynamite. 

Yes, I would like to see him grow and maybe win a belt down the line but with the proper build. Tonight is not that night. Dark Order finally feel like something worthy so why fucj with that to give OC a belt he hasn't earned within a storyline context. Wheres the journey of the babyface for that title basically


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

sim8 said:


> I am an OC fan. I love the whole schtick. I've paid to see him live when he came to England for a local show so I'm an actual paying customer so in that way OC is a draw.
> 
> I was excited to see him face Jericho back in May when that whole thing started. I was not excited for a 3 month feud between the two. Nor am I eager to see him win the TNT Title on a cold dynamite.
> 
> Yes, I would like to see him grow and maybe win a belt down the line but with the proper build. Tonight is not that night. Dark Order finally feel like something worthy so why fucj with that to give OC a belt he hasn't earned within a storyline context. Wheres the journey of the babyface for that title basically


well, unless he wins it in a shocking fashion and that kicks off the story


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think OC vs Brodie is the start of a story, rather than the end. Not sure exactly what story though


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, unless he wins it in a shocking fashion and that kicks off the story


I dont want to shit on something without seeing it play out as it defo could work but right now I feel like Dark Order and Brodie are hitting new highs as an act so why ruin that. But let's see. I could easily find myself getting swept in by the correct story


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> Re-read my post, to me, it's not a bad decision and I'm an OC fan, so I'm going to love it. Seeing the whiners freak out and write multi-paragraph essays on why it's the worst decision in AEW history will be funny to me.
> 
> If I go to work, and shit my pants, that would actually affect my ability to work, so no, your comparison is moronic.


Cassidy winning any kind of championship in any major organisation would affect it's ability to work and be successful therefore the comparison isn't moronic at all.

You can be a fan of someone whilst still knowing they shouldn't be a champion. I loved Funaki in WWE but I didn't want him to be the World Heavyweight Champion or even the United States Champion...


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Just want to add, AEW have faith for their story telling for the most part so I'm not worried whichever way they do go with regarding Brodie vs OC.

It's nice to actually be able to trust a wrestling company with creative haha


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I love how Mox tweeted “change of plan, I’m putting the title up” - they know how to make a title feel important and I prefer this title match over the 6 man.

Hope they kick ass tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

sim8 said:


> I dont want to shit on something without seeing it play out as it defo could work but right now I feel like Dark Order and Brodie are hitting new highs as an act so why ruin that. But let's see. I could easily find myself getting swept in by the correct story


dude, they’ll hit it out of the park if it happens / if not short-term, then lomg-term


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hangman v Evil Uno announced

will we get douche Kenny at the table again?!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

rich110991 said:


> I love how Mox tweeted “change of plan, I’m putting the title up” - they know how to make a title feel important and I prefer this title match over the 6 man.
> 
> Hope they kick ass tonight.


a tweet makes it feel important.

you are easily pleased


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Never forget.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Miro is fucking JACKED


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I like seeing Miro's intensity is still there.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miro looks jacked as fuck!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

My boy Janela!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hangman v Evil Uno announced
> 
> will we get douche Kenny at the table again?!


Kenny taking his time with this one, waiting for the breakthrough.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Miro with a good intro


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Whoanma said:


> Never forget.
> View attachment 91255


LOL maybe Penelope would be a better tag partner for Miro


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Miro about the feast on these cucks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So much rage is going to happen if Miro sells for Sonny lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am calling Sonny and Jelly T-Bag and Slapdick now in "honor" of Retribution.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> Miro looks jacked as fuck!


That's one huge man


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Love Miros new in ring gear. Looks clean.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They are having him work heel? Who would ever boo him vs these clowns?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rusev (Miro) needs to go on his own, it will be just a matter of time


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That's one hell of a main event.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Sonny Kiss almost makes Joey Janela look like a merely below average in ring performer. 

Almost.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Love how scared Janella looks

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Main event needs to be no DQ.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Miro looks great. Love the new look.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

PavelGaborik said:


> Main event needs to be DQ.


Does every Mox title match gotta be DQ?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Wow, the size difference between a top WWE guy and AEW's midcarders is truly on display here.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

God, Janela and Kiss suck so much.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Miro looks and works great. His stuff looks like it hurts lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sonny constantly sticking his ass out is highly annoying. He wants to be Stacy Keibler or something


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is awful


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is this still going? Miro should be able to beat both these clowns by himself within four minutes.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I’m impatiently waiting for Jelly’s murder.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

March has gone a bit long for my liking.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

What the hell was that?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

The only bright side to this match is that Miro isn't being made to sell for these geeks


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Janela went straight down with that cross body attempt....

God he and Sonny are just awful.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miro fucked up his knee already. Smh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Horrible match. Wow


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah cos sonny is just gonna stand on the ropes for 2354544 minutes


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Miro fucking sold for Sonny Kiss.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> This is awful


Horrendous


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jelly is beyond horrid. Please stop defending this botchy slob.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Does every Mox title match gotta be DQ?


With Eddie Kingston? 

Yes.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

This storyline better end in Miro beating the ever living shit out of Kip


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miro is a beast. 

MiroForChamp2021


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

keep Janela and Sonny off my fucking tv please, terrible match


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Miro looked good but not much he can do to help the other 3


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK Eddie, light them up.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That did not need to go for 15 minutes. 

Would have had more impact if miro came in looked incredible and left in a few minutes.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

So Miro taps out Sonny Kiss after a near 20 minute match and somehow management thinks it got him over? Fuck sake.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't really like the idea of Miro debuting as a heel


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

About 10 minutes too long. Miro is jacked.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oracle said:


> Yeah cos sonny is just gonna stand on the ropes for 2354544 minutes


It was more opportunity for him to show the camera his ass. That’s his gimmick apparently.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I like Janela, but man he didn't make Miro look good like he was supposed to.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Unscathed Nutella is no bueno for business.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I understand ever company has jobbers and whatnot but I’ve seen enough of Janela. He stinks.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Geeee said:


> I don't really like the idea of Miro debuting as a heel


I don't imagine it'll last long.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Friendly reminder that jobbers/enhancement talent are actually supposed to make you look good!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Send Janela and Sonny back to Dark....better yet give them their walking papers.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kingston built hype for a match in a 2 minute promo. Thats how you do it!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

If Miro is a heel, he should have come in alone as an outsider. This was just a clusterfuck. The kick looks good though.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Eddie is so good, just got me invested in the ME in about 3 seconds.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I liked the pull apart. Those two look like they could rip the average man apart and Kingston is great on the microphone.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

This looks to bea pretty fucking good replacement match. Even for having such a short buildup

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

THIS is how I would have started the show.

Nice way to set up the impromptu main event.


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Kingston just saved that spot, Janella can never be booked again. Maybe the worst talent I've ever seen, that promo was cringe and the Match just took the whole energy out of the building. Embarrassing. 

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

I had every intention of watching live tonight. I was excited to see Miro for the first time (I never saw him in WWE). Sonny and Janelape came out and I turned the channel. Congrats AEW for pissing on another great signing to put over a bullshit act that no one cares about anyway.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Great promo by Eddie to sell this match one a few hours notice


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Only criticism of Kingston's promo is that he didn't explain WHY he's getting a title shot tonight. Maybe I missed it?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Lol! Not a single post about how awesome the start of the show was? Just moaning?

First 15 mins was better than anything on the whole of RAW, that’s not saying much though these days. Either way, great start!


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Only criticism of Kingston's promo is that he didn't explain WHY he's getting a title shot tonight. Maybe I missed it?


He was never eliminated from the battle royal and thats why he’s getting the shot.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Only criticism of Kingston's promo is that he didn't explain WHY he's getting a title shot tonight. Maybe I missed it?


He was never eliminated from the battle royal.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn so Archer is covid positive? That fucking sucks. I was hoping for the trio match. Poor Hobbs that was his night too. And Jake , fuck i hope he isnt positive.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Only criticism of Kingston's promo is that he didn't explain WHY he's getting a title shot tonight. Maybe I missed it?


He did. He explained because he was never eliminated in the battle royal.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Only criticism of Kingston's promo is that he didn't explain WHY he's getting a title shot tonight. Maybe I missed it?


He was never thrown out of the Battle Royal which gives him legitimacy to being no. 1 contender.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

I hope we see a Pac or Cody return tonight


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

rich110991 said:


> Lol! Not a single post about how awesome the start of the show was? Just moaning?
> 
> First 15 mins was better than anything on the whole of RAW, that’s not saying much though these days. Either way, great start!


Miro was fucking awesome.

i can’t wait until he beats the holy hell out of Sabian during the wedding.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Heeeere’s Kenny!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah, that tag match didn't need to go more than 5 minutes tbh. That's one of the problems with AEW, seems like they're hesitant to do shorter matches even when it'd be the right call (there are a few exceptions to that). Especially to debut someone like Miro as strong as possible.

Miro looked really good in the match. His offense looked strong, and either he sold that leg like a fucking champ cause I legit thought it was/is injured, or it was legit and he powered through it to finish the match well enough.

Moxley vs. Kingston has me hyped. That promo by Kingston was excellent and the face off builds hype.

Man, I'm liking the looks of tonight's card. World and TNT title matches. Looking good.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Kenny on commentary again? Ugh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did you see TONY smirk when JR said Kenny had such manly attire. LMFAO!!!!


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Friendly reminder that jobbers/enhancement talent are actually supposed to make you look good!


I've lost count of how many times I've said this myself


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BuT kEnNy SaId He WaS oVeR hAnGmAn


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Derek30 said:


> He was never eliminated from the battle royal and thats why he’s getting the shot.


Right, I know that, but this week was promoted as a six man. We don't know why it's been changed but I did tune in late so maybe it's been explained


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

rich110991 said:


> Lol! Not a single post about how awesome the start of the show was? Just moaning?
> 
> First 15 mins was better than anything on the whole of RAW, that’s not saying much though these days. Either way, great start!


Maybe that’s because people didn’t think the opening of the show was awesome?

I wish people stop falling into the trap of praising something just because something else was worse. Saying it was better than Raw is like saying it’s better than shit. So what does that really mean?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Even Kenny's Pyro was unenenthused like his entrance. Lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

rich110991 said:


> Lol! Not a single post about how awesome the start of the show was? Just moaning?
> 
> First 15 mins was better than anything on the whole of RAW, that’s not saying much though these days. Either way, great start!


What was the awesome part? 

Your new talent selling for a bar fighter and a lower mid card act or when Jelly struggled with the most basic of moves?


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

SILVERRR


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Derek30 said:


> This storyline better end in Miro beating the ever living shit out of Kip


Yes, please yes!!

My first time watching live in months. Bummed to hop on find about Archer..


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Right, I know that, but this week was promoted as a six man. We don't know why it's been changed but I did tune in late so maybe it's been explained


Yeah It got mentioned straight away, Archer having covid.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Eddie Kingston moves up my best promos in AEW list every week. MJF is still #1 for now.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Kenny's commentary is so awkward that I'm kinda starting to like it


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Come on, Kenny...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Uno looks like a 1970's heel jobber that would come in on TV and lose in 3 minutes to a real star.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Evil Uno looks small compared to what he used to look like. Good on him losing all that weight.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> BuT kEnNy SaId He WaS oVeR hAnGmAn


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who would have thought Dark Order is less cringe than Retribution.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Uno is probably at least 250. Nice dead lift by Page


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"Cowboy stuff " chants. Smh


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Page is a strong mofo. 

But please pull the damn trigger on the feud already.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

gotta love thise Paige singles macthes. It builds him up for omega


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

rich110991 said:


> Lol! Not a single post about how awesome the start of the show was? Just moaning?
> 
> First 15 mins was better than anything on the whole of RAW, that’s not saying much though these days. Either way, great start!


Can't be a serious post

Opening was a botch filled match where everyone came out looking worse than they went in.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


>


Yoo


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Kenny's actually been alright for once

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Who would have thought Dark Order is less cringe than Retribution.


I mean not being named like Streets of Rage mooks with Babe masks is a win for anybody


----------



## xlividevilx (Sep 24, 2020)

Cryan Alvarez: For the last time...DONT..PUT...THE...SHOW...IN...PIP!111 I don't want to have to squint at a little tiny box with commercials blaring at me! If it's important it should be on the main show, and NOT in PIP! You put it in PIP and immediately stop caring and lose all interest! Now look at me! Got my blood pressure up and I'm breaking a sweat here! This is NOT ok!



....okay, phew, I'm good now. So Dave, wanna know what my daughter did today?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully Kenny and Omega actually get physical soon.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That n*gga counted like 4 times


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Eddie Kingston moves up my best promos in AEW list every week. MJF is still #1 for now.*


He was given a minute and he sold the title match to perfection.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This match has gone entirely too long.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I can’t reply to all 3 of you being negative.

They made Miro look good whilst even making the jobbers look good. It was a fun match.

Great promo from Kingston and Mox looked good storming out and getting in his face with the belt in hand.

More character progression for Kenny.

Now about to make Hangman look good and further his story.

You’re just looking to bitch.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck AEW, why the fuck do all your matches have to be 20 minutes long ffs!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308924982907539456


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kenny does good promos, not so enjoyable on commentary.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yet another way too long match.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Man you guys complain at matches being too long. This match hasn't even hit 10 minutes yet. You guys want every match to be 3 minutes long?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Kenny does good promos, not so enjoyable on commentary.


Point me to one even decent promo by Kenny.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chan Hung said:


> Fuck AEW, why the fuck do all your matches have to be 20 minutes long ffs!


At least its better than 10 3 minute Raw matches that 80% of which ends in some fuck finish.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally. Fucking AEW. they shouldnt have these jabronies last more than 10 minutes, seriously.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Solid match, thought not nearly as good as Hangman vs Kaz from last week.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> At least its better than 10 3 minute Raw matches that 80% of which ends in some fuck finish.


Oh Raw is horrible. Page vs Evil Uno was a better match than what most of what they offer.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL Kenny is an annoying cunt. This has potential


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That was match was like around 10 minutes maybe a little bit longer. It wasn't too long at all. Geez you guys have low attention spans.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> I can’t reply to all 3 of you being negative.
> 
> *They made Miro look good whilst even making the jobbers look good. It was a fun match.*
> 
> ...


The ones highlighted are the ones I disagree with.

1. Jobbers aren't meant to look fucking good. Miro was selling for jobbers it does ZERO for Miro and I'd say actually hurts him.

2. Kenny is alright but I'd argue about it progressing his character. Furthering a story though? Yes. At a snails pace.

3. Hangman went 10 minutes with a Dark Order goon and was competitive.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Kenny does good promos, not so enjoyable on commentary.


Funny, I think his style fits more on commentary than cutting promos, lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Point me to one even decent promo by Kenny.


I ain't doing all that, I think his promos are good for him. I'm not invested enough in Kenny to fight this battle.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Omega 3:16 says “I bid you adieu”


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The not so Young anymore F*cks.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> The not so Young anymore F*cks.


Still acting like middle school bullies.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well I don't know which Young Buck that was. But I do know he's terrible with money.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Man you guys complain at matches being too long. This match hasn't even hit 10 minutes yet. You guys want every match to be 3 minutes long?


Page is a guy who in a year or two could be their version of John Cena. He can't be struggling with shitty midcard acts.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

That was a really good match

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It hurts me to see a phone smashed like that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Funny, I think his style fits more on commentary than cutting promos, lol.


On a promo I think it fits his awkward but still awesome character. But on commentary I think it's grating and distracting from the action.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dickhead young bucks are way more enjoyable!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Page is a guy who in a year or two could be their version of John Cena. He can't be struggling with shitty midcard acts.


Oh no, please do not compare him to that goof.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Was probably a burner phone for the segment. I doubt he smashed his actual phone.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I want the Buck's to reenact when Jericho smasher chyna's thumb with a hammer.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Lmao

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Kenny is alright but I'd argue about it progressing his character. Furthering a story though? Yes. *At a snails pace.*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> On a promo I think it fits his awkward but still awesome character. But on commentary I think it's grating and distracting from the action.


I get your point. To me he comes across quiet and awkward in an in ring promo, but on commentary he’s good at being a subtle dick.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Whoanma said:


>


Me everyday at some point while working from home.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

You guys complained that the match was too long when it was like 10 mins. They don't want to job out Uno completely because then the Dark Order looks like shit. Why would Page squash Uno? Uno is a pretty good wrestler. The matches being too long is such a stupid ridiculous complaint. Though I would agree the first match was too long, but the Uno vs Page match was fine.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

man the bucks, especially matt, are such naturally good assholes. 

Natural heels


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Freshly Squashed OC incoming.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Was probably a burner phone for the segment. I doubt he smashed his actual phone.


You mean Tony has a mistress??? 😱 😱


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> You guys complained that the match was too long when it was like 10 mins. They don't want to job out Uno completely because then the Dark Order looks like shit. Why would Page squash Uno? Uno is a pretty good wrestler. The matches being too long is such a stupid ridiculous complaint. Though I would agree the first match was too long, but the Uno vs Page match was fine.


10 mins is too long for a future/current star to take apart a midcard act.

Can you imagine Stone Cold going back and forth with Val Venis for just under 10 minutes back in the day?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

What I take away from these forums is that every match should be no longer than 5 minutes long, unless it's the main event match. Then its fine to go over 10 minutes. Sounds fun!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> You mean Tony has a mistress??? 😱 😱


Francine.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> You guys complained that the match was too long when it was like 10 mins. They don't want to job out Uno completely because then the Dark Order looks like shit. Why would Page squash Uno? Uno is a pretty good wrestler. The matches being too long is such a stupid ridiculous complaint. Though I would agree the first match was too long, but the Uno vs Page match was fine.


I agree. Uno and Grayson are a top tag team and tag teams are meant to be a big deal in AEW


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

I get that people might not have liked Miro's first match. I'm not particularly fond of Sonny/Janela either. But what are people really expecting with Miro at this stage? They've clearly got their main storylines planned out already. He had a showcase today that's it, he's not going to stomp over everybody. At least not initially. He was dominant enough for a debut in a tag match. Let him get settled in before thinking he's ruined lol.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 10 mins is too long for a future/current star to take apart a midcard act.
> 
> Can you imagine Stone Cold going back and forth with Val Venis for just under 10 minutes back in the day?


Uno isnt a jobber though lol. You can argue he should be a jobber, but the way he is positioned in the company he isn't a jobber.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Whoanma said:


> Freshly Squashed OC incoming.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

OC should superman punch Lee and beat him in seconds


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> What I take away from these forums is that every match should be no longer than 5 minutes long, unless it's the main event match. Then its fine to go over 10 minutes. Sounds fun!


Depends on who is involved. AEW does have a mad problem with matches going entirely too long. This one will probably be lengthy also.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Depends on who is involved. AEW does have a mad problem with matches going entirely too long. This one will probably be lengthy also.


It's a title match...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Uno isnt a jobber though lol. You can argue he should be a jobber, but the way he is positioned in the company he isn't a jobber.


Neither was Val, Uno is a midcard act just like Venis was.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> You mean Tony has a mistress??? 😱 😱


Haha they should turn that into a storyline.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> I get your point. To me he comes across quiet and awkward in an in ring promo, but on commentary he’s good at being a subtle dick.


He had some good digs. But yeah idk I normally don't like guest commentary that's building a feud. I get the purpose of it tho.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

If OC ended up winning, the meltdown‘d be hilarious.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cassidy wants to make a little O-Jayy tonight


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> It's a title match...


How would it make sense for Orange to last longer against Brodie than Cody did?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Reynolds and Grayson come into contact with Archer or something?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> If OC ended up winning, the meltdown‘d be hilarious.


The desire for so many people to actually want them to do amazingly dumb things just to "make the haters angry" is hilarious.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> How would it make sense for Orange to last longer against Brodie than Cody did?


...Cody was defending the title week on week, visibly getting more and more beat up as each week passes by. Seriously? And in kayfabe OC beat Jericho twice, the original AEW champ.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

DaSlacker said:


> Haha they should turn that into a storyline.


I mean they bought a cheap crappy phone to destroy for the segment, not Tonys Skeeuhvone real phone


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

If you would have told me even 6 months ago I would no longer enjoy OC and now like the Bucks, I would have thought you were crazy..


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

John silver is hilarious 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Freezer Geezer said:


> ...Cody was defending the title week on week, visibly getting more and more beat up as each week passes by. Seriously? And in kayfabe OC beat Jericho twice, the original AEW champ.


Any excuse will do, lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> The desire for so many people to actually want them to do amazingly dumb things just to "make the haters angry" is hilarious.


It‘d be, don’t deny it.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Tony Skee- Uh- Vone


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 10 mins is too long for a future/current star to take apart a midcard act.
> 
> Can you imagine Stone Cold going back and forth with Val Venis for just under 10 minutes back in the day?


A 10 min match on a Russo scripted show in the 90's would have been a revelation lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> What I take away from these forums is that every match should be no longer than 5 minutes long, unless it's the main event match. Then its fine to go over 10 minutes. Sounds fun!


On TV yes, long ass TV matches is why more people and stories can't get on the show and it devalues PPV match length. Think of all the people and stories WCW and WWF could get on in 2 hours during the MNW, now think of all the people and stories WWE and AEW get on in 2-3 hours.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Any excuse will do, lol.


I don't like OC, but it's pretty easy to see how OC would last longer than Cody at this point from a storytelling perspective.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Freezer Geezer said:


> I get that people might not have liked Miro's first match. I'm not particularly fond of Sonny/Janela either. But what are people really expecting with Miro at this stage? They've clearly got their main storylines planned out already. He had a showcase today that's it, he's not going to stomp over everybody. At least not initially. He was dominant enough for a debut in a tag match. Let him get settled in before thinking he's ruined lol.


He's not ruined but stop with the excuses. "well they got their top stories set" isn't a great excuse. How about debut him when you have something more interesting than Kip Sabian. Not saying he has to debut at world title, but Kip Sabian come on.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Bonus point for not laughing. She was close.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol Brodie making Silver show the belt


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> It‘d be, don’t deny it.


At this point we kind of just expect them to do something that dumb. If they did something like that on the premiere episode there would have been an epic meltdown.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Freezer Geezer said:


> I don't like OC, but it's pretty easy to see how OC would last longer than Cody at this point from a storytelling perspective.


Cody is a third generation wrestler and one of AEW's biggest stars. OC is a comedy character.

It's ridiculous that OC is even competitive with Brodie, take Cody out of it. Brodie is like a foot bigger and 100 pounds bigger.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Brodie literally breaking OC and dude is calling this competitive.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> He's not ruined but stop with the excuses. "well they got their top stories set" isn't a great excuse. How about debut him when you have something more interesting than Kip Sabian. Not saying he has to debut at world title, but Kip Sabian come on.


It's nothing to do with making excuses. It's clearly going to be a fairly short lived storyline when Miro goes beast mode and tears Kip a new one. Having him involved in matches like today won't hurt him at all.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Cody is a third generation wrestler and one of AEW's biggest stars. OC is a comedy character.
> 
> It's ridiculous that OC is even competitive with Brodie, take Cody out of it. Brodie is like a foot bigger and 100 pounds bigger.


The plumber was a wrestler too?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> If OC ended up winning, the meltdown‘d be hilarious.


I'd like to see him win it outside the meltdown. He just beat Jericho in a feud reward him for that. Show the TNT title is highly contested as well. If the World title is going to be saved for lengthy reigns then the TNT title should be something that can change at any time.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Brodie literally breaking OC and dude is calling this competitive.


If it lasts longer than a few minutes it's competitive. OC is taking a beating and kicking out, he's still competing.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> If it lasts longer than a few minutes it's competitive. OC is taking a beating and kicking out, he's still competing.


Stop it. Seriously.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Freezer Geezer said:


> It's nothing to do with making excuses. It's clearly going to be a fairly short lived storyline when Miro goes beast mode and tears Kip a new one. Having him involved in matches like today won't hurt him at all.


It definitely won't hurt him. I'm just saying "well nobody else was available" isn't really sound reasoning for such a big debut.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Cody is a third generation wrestler and one of AEW's biggest stars. OC is a comedy character.
> 
> It's ridiculous that OC is even competitive with Brodie, take Cody out of it. Brodie is like a foot bigger and 100 pounds bigger.


I thought you were a believer in kayfabe? Your dislike of OC is shining through real bright here as you're not even being objective on what is pretty easy to see and understand from a kayfabe/storyline standpoint.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Stop it. Seriously.


They literally promoted how quickly Brodie beat Cody and then have OC last at least 3 times longer.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Freezer Geezer said:


> I thought you were a believer in kayfabe? Your dislike of OC is shining through real bright here as you're not even being objective on what is pretty easy to see and understand from a kayfabe/storyline standpoint.


I love kayfabe and I understand what you're saying but plenty of guys wrestle every week and don't lose in 3 minutes flat.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Orange beat Jericho so it would make sense he beats Brody lmao


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

OrAnGe IsN't [email protected]!!1


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip losing his mind right now lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good storytelling tho Cassidy having to do multiple attempts to get shit off. Only happening after breaking Brodie down some.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

OC beat Jericho clean twice. They are trying to build him up. Imagine all that just to get squashed by Brodie. Of course they going to make it a competitive match.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The chest? He kicked him in THE FUCKING SHOULDER


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

How horrible. At least he did not win.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Cody is a third generation wrestler and one of AEW's biggest stars. OC is a comedy character.
> 
> It's ridiculous that OC is even competitive with Brodie, take Cody out of it. Brodie is like a foot bigger and 100 pounds bigger.


Cassidy has been booked as mid card. He took PAC to the limit, competitive against Fenix, beat Jericho twice, won some matches.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shit. Great match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The chest? He kicked him in THE FUCKING SHOULDER


Yeah I saw that botch haha.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

thats gotta be kane


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Cody!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Its Cody


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

I've really, really missed Cody.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Cody so dramatic lmao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wrestling Forum after that finish.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Runway model Cody is back


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why does Cody look like the Devil lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A few too many shenanigans for my liking, but I liked the match.

Codys back, cool.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

@LifeInCattleClass look at Cody in here stealing spotlight HHH style lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Its starting to pick up. Well what was the whole point of OC beating the former world champ in a feud to have him job to the B level heel. But nevermind that shit, here comes AEW Jesus, Cody!!!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cody's got his sparkle shoes on.


Hes not messing around.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So I'm guessing this is the main event for the anniversary show?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Cody ran out of peroxide.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I wasn't for Cassidy winning but it's just so poetic and AEWish that the biggest homegrown star AEW has to date and the guy they've picked to be that big star is pushed aside for a battle between two former WWE midcarders and one that is 40+.

Of course Cody had the flashiest entrance of all time as well.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Jail tattoo Cody is back


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Cody looks ridiculous jet black.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Love Cody. Show keeps getting better.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Cody looks ridiculous jet black.


Have to admit I much prefer blonde Cody.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Cody is a star.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Cody wasn't gone long enough for me to really miss him, but glad he is back.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Cody looks more now like his time on WWE, gonna miss the blonde.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Gawd damn Brodie


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Instagram thirst traps


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep Dark Hair Cody reminds me of WWE Cody now.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Brodie Lee - Most boring man in wrestling


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Brodie absolutely killing it at the moment.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow an actual very good promo from Brodie.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Not bad Brodie. Not bad.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Brody, are you a man or coward...this coming from him running away a bit ago.   

Oh and Hardy is back again ? LOL


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Brodie Lee - Most boring man in wrestling


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Really good promo by Brodie.

For Gods sake Matt, go home already, lol. I don’t want you getting hurt again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where is Guevara?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This was easily the best Brody Lee promo I've ever seen. I'm ready for that dog collar match!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Rikishi did it


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Private Party did it Matt


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Rikishi did it


He was driving a white hummer.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

A masked assailant attacked Matt? It must have been that troublemaker T-Bar or Slap Jack again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Matt Hardy vs Chris Jericho? Fuck it, lets do it


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh lawd. Chris Jericho and Matt Hardy feuding again?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Matt with the unfortunate fumble


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The LAST thing we need is a Jericho/Hardy feud.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Did Guevara get suspended?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Come on Man- Biden


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy going to even the odds I’m guessing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Guevara is back lol. 

Matt Hardy needs to be careful lmfao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rated-R-Peepz said:


> A masked assailant attacked Matt? It must have been that troublemaker T-Bar or Slap Jack again.


Obviously it was that troublemaker Knux


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuck me, get this guy off the mic. Awful.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm so bored. Who gives a fuck about who hit Matt? Move the fuck on.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I've never seen a person brag about almost beating somebody up.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This is garbage


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sammy is back so soon. Dumb stipulation if it was easy to rehire him then why do it at all.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Never let Private Party talk again. Ever.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Not a good promo, but the fact they get to go unscripted hopefully means they'll eventually get better at it with practice.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What if a sloth, young guy with shades beats Jericho? Oh wait.....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

La Parka said:


> I've never seen a person brag about almost beating somebody up.


Thats what scrubs do.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At this point, I would not be surprised if anyone beat Jericho.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> What if a sloth, young guy with shades beats Jericho? Oh wait.....


Twice.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Not a good promo, but the fact they get to go unscripted hopefully means they'll eventually get better at it with practice.


I see a lot of potential in Private Party, even though it wasn't the most fluid promo they have definitely got something about them.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Private Party are fine on the mic. They have potential.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Sammy is back so soon. Dumb stipulation if it was easy to rehire him then why do it at all.


Sammy getting fired wasn't a stipulation. Hardy offered his career as reason for Sammy to accept the rematch after Hardt lost the tables match.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ffs why does Jericho want to work with all these fools.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

What if a young 23 year old from the streets beat Jericho? It wouldn't matter because Jericho has already lost to one of the most embarrassing wrestlers on the roster.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Freezer Geezer said:


> I see a lot of potential in Private Party, even though it wasn't the most fluid promo they have definitely got something about them.


They do seem to have a lot of potential, well at least Quinn does. But nobody gets better at things by not doing them. So I can't knock it too much.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


And Chris Jericho as The Million Viewer Man.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

You have to let Private Party keep talking. You get better with practice and experience. It wasn't good but it wasn't terrible. There is potential there.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308936411756851200


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> Sammy getting fired wasn't a stipulation. Hardy offered his career as reason for Sammy to accept the rematch after Hardt lost the tables match.


I could've sworn it was a loser leaves AEW match. Well, in any case, its good to have Sammy back!


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm a bit confused as to what is going on with the Inner Circle atm. Feels like too much of a clusterfuck. They're all on the same page, surely that's got to end real soon? It doesn't fit any more.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

this episode has been meh & off i blame reby hardy for being there


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Legend on the mic.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

So it is a sex cult! Lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm glad to see Private Party get a platform like this, but they really need to work on their promos, especially while feuding with Jericho.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tully.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Yep


BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm glad to see Private Party get a platform like this, but they really need to work on their promos.*


And their in ring ability....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I do not get the appeal of Tully


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

alrighty then


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I just can’t with Chuck


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

JR shit all over that lol. 'Got to give the people what they want!', 'Uh, I guess so."


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Chuck calls them weenies, FTR run away from a comedy tag team.

This. Fucking. Company...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> I do not get the appeal of Tully


He looks like a mafioso drug lord. He has an intimidating presence. Like Lex Luthor.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Back, hurry back...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

This match will be interesting with what happened last week


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

20 minute brush with greatness is basically a TNT Open Challenge for the tag titles and will likely see outside teams brought in and the time limit draw will protect those other teams while allowing FTR to get the "win" and retain the titles.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Chuck calls them weenies, FTR run away from a comedy tag team.
> 
> This. Fucking. Company...


They didn't run. They said they weren't 100% they want them at 100%


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> He looks like a mafioso drug lord. He has an intimidating presence. Like Lex Luthor.


I guess lol. I guess it just comes down to the OG versions of the Horseman being before my time.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Good heel heat from FTR. Best Friends would make for a good feud with them since they just beat P&P.

Yo, why is Ivilisse and Diamante theme sounds like some Harry Potter shit? Lol


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Ivelisse and Rosa stiffing eachother again? Not sure if I'm imagining things


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I dig Ivelisse’s gear


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

They are definitely stiffing eachother. Wtf


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Thunder Rosa is so fucking cool


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

We don’t love it JR, but you already knew that.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Thunder Rosa with the Road Warrior Animal face paint homage was a neat touch.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think maybe they should stop doing that suplex in the corner spot. Diamante ate a kick right in the mouth


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Thunder Rosa really needs to be signed up permanently if they can do it. So good.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> They didn't run. They said they weren't 100% they want them at 100%


Yes, but obviously as heels who literally ran away the 100% stuff is just an excuse. 

C'mon man, you've been defending stuff all day.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I know Austin Gunn lowkey wanna smash Hikaru. He marks for her way too much. Lol


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Jericho face turn incoming? MJF feud next?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

DEAR AEW,

Please make Diamantes tights mandatory for all the female wrestlers thank you.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Hahaha, I can dig it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Private Party definitely attacked Matt Hardy and are allied with MJF


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> DEAR AEW,
> 
> Please make Diamantes tights mandatory for all the female wrestlers thank you.


Especially Nyla Rose


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Private Party definitely attacked Matt Hardy and are allied with MJF


Interesting but why would MJF target Hardy? Unless that was just them proving their pledged loyalty to MJF by turning on Hardy. I kind of liked Hardy in the Michael PS Hayes role for PP though.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Derek30 said:


> Especially Nyla Rose


I won't discriminate big girls need love too bruh!!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Geeee said:


> Private Party definitely attacked Matt Hardy and are allied with MJF


I don't see that. Private Party as heels sounds ridiculous.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So no Will Hobbs?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

30 years of Jericho? Now I feel old.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jericho and MJF needs to be a thing. Not only are they the two best talkers in the company, they have unbelievable chemistry.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

I almost want an MJF/Jericho bromance now, similar to Owens/Jericho. Only thing WWE have done in years that I enjoyed.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Interesting but why would MJF target Hardy? Unless that was just them proving their pledged loyalty to MJF by turning on Hardy. I kind of liked Hardy in the Michael PS Hayes role for PP though.


I dunno Matt Hardy is pretty lame, so probably Private Party attacked him for their own purposes.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> So no Will Hobbs?


Or Lucha Bros and or Butcher and Blade attack Moxley post match and Hobbs comes in chair a'swinging again.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I dunno Matt Hardy is pretty lame, so probably Private Party attacked him for their own purposes.


Tbf, their gimmick lends itself well towards a high society MJF stable too.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Freezer Geezer said:


> Tbf, their gimmick lends itself well towards a high society MJF stable too.


Yeah private party could easily turn heel making private party like exclusive VIP.only problem is there moveset is overwhelmingly face and are still imo kinda green putting matches together.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Eddie is not playing with those chops


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Moxley’s chops are amateur hour compared to Kingston


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah private party could easily turn heel making private party like exclusive VIP.only problem is there moveset is overwhelmingly face and are still imo kinda green putting matches together.


When heels it becomes showboating. Also it could be reason for them to slow down in ring and stop with all the gimmicky offense.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We're getting a New Japan strong style match tonight and I am loving it!!!!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

jesus that ducking chop by Kingston was brutal


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Random? Only available for 24 hours?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kingston is awesome


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Very good women's tag match

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah private party could easily turn heel making private party like exclusive VIP.only problem is there moveset is overwhelmingly face and are still imo kinda green putting matches together.


The more I think about it the more it makes sense tbf, getting a chance to be involved in angles with a talker like MJF would give them an opportunity to develop their all round game in a way I don't think they can if they stay face. What a guy to learn from in that respect, even though he's so young. He'd be able to cover their weaknesses and let them show a different side to their personality. I'm all for it.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Meanwhile, on Insta..


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Random? Only available for 24 hours?
> 
> View attachment 91262


Cody heel character has arrived question is .......is he horseman or just finally becoming the power couple with brandi?


Shirt is ugly though lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Cody heel character has arrived question is .......is he horseman or just finally becoming the power couple with brandi?
> 
> 
> Shirt is ugly though lol


But only available for 24 hours? So strange.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL JR burying Moxley's terrible suicide dive


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kingstons chops are lethal tonight!


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

I never realised how much I loved Eddie Kingston until tonight. He knocks everything he gets out the park.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cody wasn't gone long enough to matter as much as they're trying to make it seem. Needed to be post anniversary show at least.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yay Hobbs gets his minute to shine.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Flat finish but it was a great match.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Kingston is a joy to watch in the ring. Love his Japanese inspired strong style.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I like how Rey Fenix is wearing a mask on his mask


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> But only available for 24 hours? So strange.


That's how you make them special I guess lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really good match between Moxley and Kingston. I'm digging the ending of the show too.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> That's how you make them special I guess lol.


But...did they even say anything about it on the show? I just happened to see it on their site but I never would have known about it otherwise.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That spear from Ricky was fucking perfect


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The heels end the night on top. Damn, what a show tonight! Way better than last weeks show!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Well, this show was pretty piss poor. Anyone disagree?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Solid show overall. Felt like it picked up in the 2nd hour.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn, really hope Kingston gets a TNT Title run within the next year or so. The man is super good. Not sure world title would work for him, but a TNT title run could be really fun.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> @LifeInCattleClass look at Cody in here stealing spotlight HHH style lol


or like a million other wrestlers before him on their return


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Kingston and mox was good but kinda slow and if I'm being honest boring after a while. I enjoy hard shots as much as the next guy, but at a point it gets old.Its not a real fight so two guys just brawling fake fighting isn't very entertaining I'd like to see a few wrestling moves mixed in lol.

I enjoy both guys and for a short notice match it was good but I think they could have a really special match if proper time was given fir the build. 

Good episode even though the 6 man tag was cancelled....GODSPEED LANCE ARCHER.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> or like a million other wrestlers before him on their return


With a WM Entrance?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Great show, liked that Eddie got some shine at the end there.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Might have been the worse first hour in the show's history. Second hour was hit and miss.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> But...did they even say anything about it on the show? I just happened to see it on their site but I never would have known about it otherwise.


Only the superfans like yourself know.....shoosh goddamit before they sell out LMFAO. 

No nothing mentioned on the show at all.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Well, this show was pretty piss poor. Anyone disagree?


I do. Elements of it were a bit stop-start and a clusterfuck (IC and Matt Hardy), but not sure how you can call that piss poor to be honest. Not the best show they've ever done but it's no worse than average.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Well, this show was pretty piss poor. Anyone disagree?


Yes


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Freezer Geezer said:


> I do. Elements of it were a bit stop-start and a clusterfuck (IC and Matt Hardy), but not sure how you can call that piss poor to be honest. Not the best show they've ever done but it's no worse than average.


I think the first hour was one of their worst ever.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't really like what they're doing with Miro. But I enjoyed the rest of the show. Lots of stories going on. 2 title fights!

One thing I find weird is that they put Big Swole over Britt Baker on the PPV but I don't think she's been on Dynamite or even Dark since?


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> I think the first hour was one of their worst ever.


I don't think it was superb, but it wasn't that bad IMO. I've definitely seen worse, although off the top of my head I can't recall which episodes I'm thinking of.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Freezer Geezer said:


> I don't think it was superb, but it wasn't that bad IMO. I've definitely seen worse, although off the top of my head I can't recall which episodes I'm thinking of.


It was not THE worst, but it was up there for me.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Freezer Geezer said:


> I don't think it was superb, but it wasn't that bad IMO. I've definitely seen worse, although off the top of my head I can't recall which episodes I'm thinking of.


was Omega and Nakazawa vs Best Friends in the first hour?


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

There's been at least 4 or 5 episodes where I've been genuinely disappointed having watched and that show didn't leave me feeling like that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> With a WM Entrance?


yes - we pretending the big return entrance is an exclusive HHH / Cody thing

puleeze, we’ve all been watching this shit for years now


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I don't really like what they're doing with Miro. But I enjoyed the rest of the show. Lots of stories going on. 2 title fights!
> 
> One thing I find weird is that they put Big Swole over Britt Baker on the PPV but I don't think she's been on Dynamite or even Dark since?


Britt still isn't 100% healed hence the cinematic match they had.They put swole over because shes available.Im sure britt will be a mainstay on dynamite once shes fully healed.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> was Omega and Nakazawa vs Best Friends in the first hour?


God, I think that is one of the episodes I'm thinking of. That's a great example of AEW at it's worst.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dumb but fun show

totally what you would expect with a 6-man tag change, random title match and unscripted promos

timing was off on some segments and so on

they definitely had to rework stuff - especially as i think Cody’s return was supposed to end the show

some good, some bad - but i was entertained and when i wasn’t i was reading twitter 

middle of the road C rating


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Freezer Geezer said:


> God, I think that is one of the episodes I'm thinking of. That's a great example of AEW at it's worst.


Yeah, that was probably the worst.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Great episode. Was sports entertained for 2 hours straight.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Enjoyed the show a lot. So much storyline development, they need this second show because it's almost chaotic trying to get everything in.

Highlights for me tonight:


MJF/Jericho segment. Unbelievable stuff. I could watch these two just chat shit for two hours.
Emo Cody return. He looked like a star as per usual, wondering where all this leads. The black hair makes the tattoo look better or is it just me?
The main event. Wouldn't have looked out of place in the ongoing G1 Climax. Good stuff and Kingston turned it from a makeshift main event to one with meaning in about 2 minutes at the start of the show.
Miro looked awesome, even though the match was sloppy as hell. Some wrestlers have the IT factor and he is one. Definite future AEW champ.
Page vs. Uno was a nice match. Uno is a very underrated talent.
Brodie kicking OC's ass.
Jericho working with another younger guy to try and get him over. The man is a pro wrestling treasure.
Ricky Starks after the main event. Kid is a star.
Inner Circle as one! I wonder how many more times we'll see that?
On the flip side...


Kenny's commentary is awkward and geeky for me. If he's soon to be the champion, they need to hide his weaknesses and talking for more than a minute is one of them.
While Miro was impressive, that match was an absolute sloppy mess.
The women's tag match. Meh. Most women's wrestling comes across as sloppy to me and this was an example. They need to watch some tapes from 90s AJW. I'm glad they're keeping the women's division to one or two segments, even if it's pissing off the SJWs on Twitter.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yes - we pretending the big return entrance is an exclusive HHH / Cody thing
> 
> puleeze, we’ve all been watching this shit for years now


also - he was clearly supposed to be the way the show ended - with his return.

tnt title in main event, cody returns at the end

but he switches to the middle segment because of the title match - yet, we saying that is HHH-like 🤦‍♂️ / he would never give up his big return spot in his hey-day

lolz, this forums sometimes


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Well, this show was pretty piss poor. Anyone disagree?


Shit that was bad:

-Opening match. Miro is a damn star. Treat him as such

-I find it super annoying when tag teams cannot remember who the legal man is. Happened in the opening match and it happened in the womens match too. If you as a competitor in the match cannot keep track of what is happening then the viewers won't have a clue.

-Matt Hardy has never blown me away as a talker but you realise how solid he is when Private Party talk.

-Codys return was overly dramatic. I like drama. But this just felt weird

But at the same time, there was some decent stuff. Everything with Moxley and Eddie from their promo to the match and to the postmatch stuff was great. 

All in all, not the best show. I think the most disappointing thing is we had two title matches and one helluva womens match announced so expected the show to be better. Think there was definitely a pacing issue because some matches just dragged, especially early on


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Don’t give Matt a mic again ffs

Good show though


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Britt still isn't 100% healed hence the cinematic match they had.They put swole over because shes available.Im sure britt will be a mainstay on dynamite once shes fully healed.


They announced that Britt has a match next week. (Probably against a Dark jobber.) Pray for no Rache Chanel! Hopefully Red Velvet?

Meanwhile, I don't recall Big Swole having a match since All Out.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> They announced that Britt has a match next week. (Probably against a Dark jobber.) Pray for no Rache Chanel! Hopefully Red Velvet?
> 
> Meanwhile, I don't recall Big Swole having a match since All Out.


Hopefully not Red Velvet. Velvet deserves better.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Glad I didn’t watch honestly might give wrestling a break soon. Can’t watch RAW because it’s awful, AEW is just boring now. Only thing keeping me from completely checking out is Reigns


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I missed the first half. But can someone tell me why the 6 man tag didn't happen? I was hyped for that shit for a week straight.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> I missed the first half. But can someone tell me why the 6 man tag didn't happen? I was hyped for that shit for a week straight.


Archer tested positive for covid


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> I missed the first half. But can someone tell me why the 6 man tag didn't happen? I was hyped for that shit for a week straight.


You missed the bad part. Archer tested positive for COVID so they had to cancel.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Archer tested positive for covid





Lheurch said:


> You missed the bad part. Archer tested positive for COVID so they had to cancel.


Damn, that sucks. I hope he recovers. 

I wonder what they are planning for the anniversary show then in case he can't make it. Mox/Cage 2 maybe?


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Sounds like a great show


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Damn, that sucks. I hope he recovers.
> 
> I wonder what they are planning for the anniversary show then in case he can't make it. Mox/Cage 2 maybe?


At least they have three weeks to put plan B in motion. Today was a last minute change. The only good news is Archer apparently caught it after returning home last week and was not around anyone else in the company after. So at least it appears he did not spread it.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

It was a great show. So much happened. First, props to Moxley and Kingston for really putting on a hard-hitting brawl. I definitely wouldn’t mind them having more matches down the line. More and more, Kingston is proving himself as one of AEW’s best signings of the pandemic era.

I was surprised but happy to see Cody back. A Dog Collar Match with Brodie is going to be awesome!

The Brodie-OC match was really good. The two have good chemistry together.

Shida-Rosa vs Ivelisse-Diamanté was good. I wonder if we’ll see more of Rosa in AEW?

Again, AEW continues to use their deep roster to keep everybody involved. Today, there was no Lance Archer, Brian Cage, Jurassic Express, Butcher & Blade, Nick Jackson, Britt Baker, Nyla Rose, SCU, etc. it’s almost like they are rotating their talent from episode to episode.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jazminator said:


> Again, AEW continues to use their deep roster to keep everybody involved. Today, there was no Lance Archer, Brian Cage, Jurassic Express, Butcher & Blade, Nick Jackson, Britt Baker, Nyla Rose, SCU, etc. it’s almost like they are rotating their talent from episode to episode.


Nick, Luchasaurus, Jack Perry, Cage, SCU usually all come in together from California, possibly Reynolds as well. Cage tweeted out about not feeling well - I wonder if these guys were all pulled given the Archer positive and then Cage not feeling well and they might have all traveled in together. Archer sounds like he didn't make it to the venue but tested positive back home.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I disagree with folks saying this show was "awful" 

It was definitely bad times, and quite boring but the the highs (Jericho/MJF, Main Event and ending sequence) made this show merely "meh" for me. 

It felt like a filler episode, below average but certainly not awful. The only thing genuinely "awful" for me was the terrible opening match. Get Miro away from those geeks ASAP.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Alright, here we go.

- Opening contest was awful. Miro being used entirely wrong but I'll make a thread about that later. 

- Eddie Kingston promo was good. Deserves to be highlighted as a top guy in AEW.

- Adam Page going nearly 10 minutes with a random Dark Order goon was bad booking. Kenny came across super annoying on commentary which is good because he's a heel now. Begging the guy to dress like a star though.

- Schiavone and The Buck was pretty meh. Not sure why Tony would agree to interview these guys if he's concerned about getting kicked in the chops.

- Brodie Lee Vs Orange Cassidy was ridiculous for two reasons. First being that the announcers actively hyped how quickly Brodie beat Cody only for Orange to surpass that time considerably. Second was the fact that Orange Cassidy actually dominated near the end of the match taking out multiple members of The Dark Order and getting the better of Brodie Lee. Awful.

- Cody returns like it's the return of The Rock in the most elaborate entrance I think I've ever seen on Dynamite. As much as I dislike Cassidy if he's your homegrown star that you want to be the face of AEW you need to do better than this. Cassidy pushed aside for the two actual stars in Cody and Brodie to set something up. Of course both guys are formerly of the WWE (Which apparently sucks)

- Chris Jericho and Matt Hardy segment was awful, flubbed lines, no believability, Jericho Vs Matt Hardy in 2020 being teased when we've already seen it. Wretched. Also, wasn't Matt Hardy going away for a while? He was gone for like 2 weeks.

- FTR saying that they're going to do a Cody type challenge with 20 minute time limits. Awful idea and it means MORE long matches in AEW because of course someone is going to hit that 20 minute time limit at some point. Best Friends chasing them off is bad also especially with Chuck Taylor calling them weenies like a 5 year old. Fuck this show.

- Women came out and I stopped watching momentarily.

- Jericho Vs MJF was okay but felt forced. This is a major problem in AEW where something is praised one week so they ram it down our throat week after week after week after week (See: Jericho on commentary)

- Moxley Vs Kingston was okay but again nothing amazing. I'd give it a "solid" rating.

- End of show brawl is something they do too often and it was pretty bad. One of the Lucha Bros was clearly punching his hand right in front of the camera. They can't keep having mistakes like this on an international television show. It's amateur.

One point for everything good tonight is like a* 3/10. *The sooner they get the book in the hands of someone who knows what they're doing the better.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Alright, here we go.
> 
> - Opening contest was awful. Miro being used entirely wrong but I'll make a thread about that later.
> 
> ...


Never thought i would say this, but I actually agree with all of this. 


I hate seeing Miro used like this
Kingston promo was good
Page match should have been a squash
Buck promo was whatever
Lee should have beat OC clean
I loved the Cody return. Star of the show
dont care about ancient Jericho and Hardy
did not like the childish FTR segment
skipped the womens match as well
Jericho/MJF was good but forced
Moxley/Kingston was solid
ending brawl was typical, but personally I hated not seeing my favorite Brian Cage show up.
-I didn't follow what was happening with the whole covid stuff and Archer so it was really disappointing not seeing the 6 man tag.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Miro said on a podcast he's in control of his character, so apparently he is enjoying the current scene. I guess he wants to ease into it once a lot of angles are done. But i agree, it was not the best debut, but at least in his match he won against team kiss my nutella.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

I was enjoying the show at the start, but then it peaked during Kingston's awesome promo. Everything else that happened after was bad. Cody's return was such a flop. Too dramatic, awful commentary, and the crowd was dead. That's another thing with these small crowds is that they die after the first hour. FTR's announcement adds nothing to the show. I thought Matt Hardy was taking time off, but he keeps showing up lol. The main event was fine technically, but the lack of crowd noise hurt it.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Really good episode. 
In ring action was good with OC vs Brodie, Women's tag & hard hitting main event. Would've liked Lucha bros to have made save to protect Eddie a bit.
Cody's return was unexpected which is great because stuff like that means you don't want to skip shows.
Segments & promos were fun & each progressed next program.
The way aew build storylines where little things play part like Eddie not going over top rope in battle royal or ftr mentioning time limit for next week reminds me of mid south. Irony that's lost on those calling for more traditional style.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Who's that midget in the Dark Order and how the fuck did he convince Khan to hire him? WTF.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> The way aew build storylines where little things play part like Eddie not going over top rope in battle royal or ftr mentioning time limit for next week reminds me of mid south.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


>


Clearly you never watched


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

miro should have beat the shit out of kiss and janlla... but nope... the idiotic 50/50 booking continues
orange vs brodie was a complete failure... it ruined oranges momentum from beating jericho and made brodie look weak since he needed help to beat someone half his size... it was a stupid idea to book that match
why the hell do they keep booking main event matches to be so short? its a world title shot and yet once again the main event was rushed. 
luther is pissing me off... bozo doesnt even wrestle and hes still annoying... stop pointing to your head every 5 seconds you dipshit
what was the point of omega on commentary? he added nothing and it was just a repeat of last week


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Joe Gill said:


> miro should have beat the shit out of kiss and janlla... but nope... the idiotic 50/50 booking continues
> orange vs brodie was a complete failure... it ruined oranges momentum from beating jericho and made brodie look weak since he needed help to beat someone half his size... it was a stupid idea to book that match
> why the hell do they keep booking main event matches to be so short? its a world title shot and yet once again the main event was rushed.
> luther is pissing me off... bozo doesnt even wrestle and hes still annoying... stop pointing to your head every 5 seconds you dipshit
> what was the point of omega on commentary? he added nothing and it was just a repeat of last week


I've looked back through your past posts - not one positive comment! Why do you keep watching??


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

MoxAsylum said:


> Glad I didn’t watch honestly might give wrestling a break soon. Can’t watch RAW because it’s awful, AEW is just boring now. Only thing keeping me from completely checking out is Reigns


If Roman is only reason you watch wrestling you should quit


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Might have been the worse first hour in the show's history. Second hour was hit and miss.


You say that every week but never miss show


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen instead of engaging in debate instead goes with the tired old argument of "Well why do you watch?"

Most of us don't anymore Pips, that's why this thread used to hit 40 odd pages and it's on 25 right now.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I watched the highlights on YT.

I don't think it was all doom and gloom, but the show should be a really different product to WWE, an alternative. For the most part it's just not. 

70% of the booking sucks, the commentary sucks, the wrestlers don't have their strengths accentuated like they should, and their weaknesses hidden. The guys I really want to see like the Lucha Bros make it on the main show half of the time.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Pippen instead of engaging in debate instead goes with the tired old argument of "Well why do you watch?"
> 
> Most of us don't anymore Pips, that's why this thread used to hit 40 odd pages and it's on 25 right now.


Show doing it's best ratings all year in past few weeks so what you're saying isn't reflected there. Ppl maybe leaving this forum but that's because it's a troll party.
Show has existed for one year - it is what it is. If you haven't liked what you've seen you should quit because it ain't changing. Spare yourself & everybody else the misery - your misery


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

If they get rid off Sonny Kiss the Twitter mobs would go nulcear on them. Its kinda odd seeing guy like Miro bumping for him. His debut so far isnt great at all.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Fun show.

Kingston is great!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

That was a great show.

Kingstone/Mox confrontation + match + beatdown
OC/Brodie + Cody's return
Jericho/MJF
Matt Jackson heeling it up

Page/Uno should have been like 3min shorter, 10min was too long. Omega on commentary is annoying but I guess he's doing his job. He obviously was taking subtle shots at Page


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> I've looked back through your past posts - not one positive comment! Why do you keep watching??


Pippen, your entire post history is calling people trolls and asking why people watch. You've literally never posted an original thought of your own. So let's turn your question around, if you don't like what people post on here, why do you keep posting??


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

After a 3 hour Dynamite binge I was too tired to post my thoughts and went straight to sleep, so here goes. 

First of all I thought Tuesdays dark was one of the best they've ever had. Carter/Johnson was arguably the best match we've had on dark, off the top of my head I can't think of a better match, Ricky Starks surprised face pretty much summed up how I was feeling, a solid 4.5 star match. Kingston/Pillman and Serena/King were also very good matches. 

Right on to my thoughts on the Tuesday Dynamite...

Again Carter stole the show here. This was also a really good match, although I preferred his dark match. This guy is a must sign talent. What's Khan waiting for? Either way he'll be signed with a major company before the end of the year, I just hope Khan signs him before Vince. I'd love to see him in a feud with Sammy down the line. 

The women's match was much better that I expected with the right person going over. I think this was Anna Jay's most impressive performance so far considering she carried Brandi to her best match. 

Spears match was also very good. Spears/Scorpio can be saved as a main feud for dark. 

Miro looked absolutely jacked. This match went on too long for me. This shouldn't last over 7 minutes. Miro looked like he hurt his leg and Sabian looked like he took a nasty bump on the outside, not the best match. 

Page/Uno - Again I feel this match went on a bit too long. If Page is to be taken seriously as a main event guy he should be winning these matches more decisively. Also when is the next time we're going to see Omega in a singles match?? It feels like forever, and this storyline with page needs to start moving forward quicker. 

Brodie/OC - fun little match with a few comedy spots with the right winner, no complaints from me. This was obviously set up for Cody returning, which surprised me. I thought he would've returned at the anniversary show. I wonder if the rematch happens at the anniversary show or if they stretch it out until Full gear. 

Women's tag team match was alright, not bad but I was expecting it to be better considering who was in the ring. 

Mox/Kingston - This was just an old school, hard hitting match. Mox's chest will be sore as fuck this morning. Good match considering the short notice after Archer being pulled because of him testing positive. 

I'd give this shoe a 7/10 Some good and some forgettable stuff. 3 matches went on a bit too long that they could've had another match on the show, that's my main gripe. 

Next weeks show looks decent enough with Jericho/Kassidy, Allin/Starks, FTR/SCU and Britt Baker long awaited in ring return. And in 2 weeks we have a 30 years of Jericho celebration. I feel like something big is happening here to warrant such a hype, I'm getting festival of friendship vibes about this where I can see the rest of the IC turning on Jericho and then MJF is revealed as the Inner Circles new leader, they need a bit of a reset I feel. 

Overall 2 good nights of Wrestling.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> After a 3 hour Dynamite binge I was too tired to post my thoughts and went straight to sleep, so here goes.
> 
> First of all I thought Tuesdays dark was one of the best they've ever had. Carter/Johnson was arguably the best match we've had on dark, off the top of my head I can't think of a better match, Ricky Starks surprised face pretty much summed up how I was feeling, a solid 4.5 star match. Kingston/Pillman and Serena/King were also very good matches.
> 
> ...


Like idea of mjf stealing inner circle


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

-how you gonna start the show with Penelope ford?
-did you guys see Kiss and Janella tag when Kiss was in the ring? Wtf?
-don’t tell me Miro is injured! Soon as he got hurt, this match went downhill with the botches. The botches really ruined Miro’s debut.
-Miro is heel or face? I love this character though.
-I understand why Omega is commentating for Hangman matches, but kayfabe-wise it makes no sense.
-Omega wants to be a singles competitor, but he hasn’t had a singles match yet. In fact, it’s Hangman who has been booked two weeks in a row. Surely this is part of the storyline, yes?
-Mike Knox part of Dark Order lol what
-Looks like they addressed Omega not having any matches. Am very impressed – they think of everything.
-so Bucks’ gimmick is acting like assholes and throwing money everywhere.
-Get to see Anna Jay twice. Why not also Penelope Ford?
-I love Brodie using his faction to do that suicide dive.
-Cody’s back but why is Brodie cutting promos on Cody? Cody should be cutting a promo on Brodie.
-Man give Private Party scripts.
-I love that MJF and Jericho addressed the loser promo.
-title match felt very rushed – their styles are very similar – I felt like they shared no chemistry, but obviously this was a last minute match so I can’t complain tbh.


Decent show overall! 7/10

*Cody Rhodes*


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Show had some good parts and had some bad parts. I think alot of talent was missing and Archer has already confirmed to have gotten covid. I hope the rest of the guys who were missing are fine.

Brodie vs OC was OK. Nothing too special, not bad either. Cody looks weird in black now. Go back to blonde man.. first the tattoo now the black hair. Black hair isnt as bad as the tattoo though.

Omega/Hangman was the exact same thing... should have been a bit different. 

MJF/Jericho segment was GOLD. 

FTR segment was weird, Tully usually is on point on the mic. 

Mox vs Kingston seemed like a last minute decision, if that is the case, they did pretty good. In normal circumstances it was average and I would have expected more. 

Beat down was fine. Idk why Tazz had to come out, it only pointed out how Cage wasnt available either.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

6.5/10
dynamite is like sex ... even when it’s bad it’s good


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

honestly the show started off on a very sour note for me. absolutely, positively, unequivocally should Joey Janella ever go 15 minutes with Miro. Maybe with weapons and interference involved, but a straight up match fuck right off

loved the eddie Kingston promo. yes it had a nod to wwe but it wasnt a petty haha shot. was done to put over Kingston's gimmick/persona and that staredown was fire.

Page vs Uno. the same complaints as the opener. Uno is a fine wrestler. better than joey. but come on. 10 minutes at the most.

Cassidy vs Lee honestly I enjoyed it more than I thought I would. told a good story. when OC isnt being a goof he plays a great baby face. enjoyed the antics of the members of DO on the outside. The return of mr smoke and mirros was good. Love the return to the brown hair as well. and I love the dog collar match proposal. I may hate strap matches but i love the old dog collar matches.

loved the bucks segment. 

Hardy vs jericho has potential. at worst its something I can just skip. decent promos from the private boys. also good to see sammy back. and I loved the mjf jericho segment. planting the seeds for that inevitable feud.

skipped the womens tag match. I know its a good match with all involved. I just dont care enough. honestly found the nxt womens more entertaining this week.

that FTR segment started off good, I loved the ftr rules style tag concept. the best friends coming out was good because they have the momentum right now and its a good clash of styles. kinda like imperium vs breezango was (coincidentally one of my favorite tag series of 2020). The heel work was good. and then chuck goes and throws any goodwill he accrued from me with the ding dong reference and his performance last week by saying the word weenies twice and getting those idiots to chant it. I hope you stub your toe on a rock.

that main event ruled. I will never tire of 2 grown men beating the piss out of each other. eddies best match since signing up. the heel beat down afterwards was a tad long buuut considering its going to lead to hobbs, mox and allin vs the lucha bros and starks next week Ill allow it.

overall 7 10. aside from my 2 match complaints and chuck taylor existing i enjoyed myself


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Pippen, your entire post history is calling people trolls and asking why people watch. You've literally never posted an original thought of your own. So let's turn your question around, if you don't like what people post on here, why do you keep posting??


He won't answer mate, I've called Pippen out a fair few times and he always just leaves it on seen. It is a great question though...


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

What a difference a day makes, 24 little hours, what a change from the Dynamite Special

Janela/Kiss v Miro/Sabian, yes same complaint here as everyone else

Page v Uno, yes same complaint as opener, we did get Anna Jay and the Mean street Posse though

Kenny Omega your dress sense and stupid hungover expression make you even more unlikeable

Bucks segment, oh FFS, what they going to do next throw off JR's Cowboy hat or not flush the toilet? 

Hardy segment went along with Plan 9 from outer space for worst acting Raspberry it woulld actually be bettered later in the evening

Womans tag was best on show

Lee V Cassidy, OMFG, so this guy who destroyed Cody in four mins can only just beat a nine stone Indie joke wrestler with about 5 moves? What is this domination thing with John Silver? Anna Jay is the only thing worh watching about the Mean street posse

The big comeback was so badly done, esp as Jericho previously had said about his TV work, hardly Sting in the rafters, for me they blew this early with the Nightmares win at the PPV

Brodie interview actually trumped Matt Hardy for worst acting Raspberry

They referenced Kobashi V Kawada in the main event between Moxley and Kingston, well this probably wasnt a good idea as shows the depths wrestling has fallen to from those great names. It was an OK match, but for me just thing of those AJPW legends and this ....yeah 

Again we have a wrestler winning with a sleeper, armbar, single leg crab and traditional holds the next we have people kicking out of Flying Triple Tornado DDTs and each others finishers even against prelim guys


Shit Sandwich


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> honestly the show started off on a very sour note for me. absolutely, positively, unequivocally should Joey Janella ever go 15 minutes with Miro. Maybe with weapons and interference involved, but a straight up match fuck right off


Janela once no sold a Burning Hammer onto a steel chair by kicking out at two in PWG. Just so that he could flip off Sammy Guevara and hit him with a damn superkick. Only for Sammy to go over him anyways with the 630 senton. Ass backwards stuff. It’s not a surprise Janela thinks he could go toe-to-toe with Miro for 15 min with absolutely no build whatsoever.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

"What kind of man lets his wife post Instagram thirst traps while calling me daddy?" 

Brodie Lee is fire.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Enjoyable show overall. 

- I liked the TNT Title match and Cody's return was cool. 

- Speaking of that, with Omega snubbing Hangman, The Bucks being jerks by smashing Tony's phone, and Cody being more aggressive than before, the Evil Elite thing seems more and more likely. 

- Moxley Vs. Kingston was a nice Plan B that they could fall back on after losing the six man tag match. Kingston's promo early in the show was fun, and the match itself was alright. The post match stuff was a fine thing to close on too. 

- Thunder Rosa has already improved the women's division considerably. Having her in there at least makes the matches more consistently presentable. They still need more of a direction and need more solid talents to fill out the division, but Rosa has helped big time. 

- Jericho + MJF = Gold! 

Stuff I didn't like

- The Miro/Sabian Vs. Janela/Kiss match was a mess. They were outside the ring too long and should have been counted out, too much indy-riffing flying everywhere, and Miro looked like he got hurt in the process. Miro looks great in there and I'd have rather had him just murder both of them single-handedly while Sabian watches. 

- The Inner Circle/Private Party/Matt Hardy segment: Yeah I don't care about who attacked Matt Hardy or whatever. Oh and "I almost beat you" yeah, and? Close only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades. Also, losers go home and whine about their best and winners go home and fuck the Prom Queen. Whatever.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Holy shit, Miro is jacked. Built like a tank. God damn. Miro was great, rest were trash. Hopefully it's last time he's in the same ring with these geeks.
Brodie vs OC was good other than the silliness. Cody/Brodie II should be awesome.
I really don't care about Hardy anymore. Quen was brutal on the mic.
Main Event was a hard hitting slugfast with a flat ending. Next week we have Starks/Darby, heck yeah.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> You say that every week but never miss show


No, I have often praised the majority of the show lately, just criticized individual segments. This was a rarity where almost the entire hour was bad.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Sunny and Janela are just so shit

Cody with his dramatic 15minute opera entrance, the guys hilarious. It's so cringe he'll never be a star, he hasn't got the look. He's a great midcard face or mid to upper card occasionally main event heel. Never a main event face to anyone other than an AEW Stan. He's so funny.


----------



## Hayabusasc (Dec 19, 2009)

Really enjoyed the show - glad to have Cody back as well.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like AEW dealing with a COVID outbreak. Ben Carter revealed he tested positive recently. He worked with Big Shotty Lee, Scorpio Sky at the last tapings. Big Shotty Lee is the Nightmare School contingent, and Scorpio Sky would be the California travel crew (Brian Cage also tweeted out yesterday about not feeling well) - which could explain why nearly all California based Wrestlers were left off the show last night - could be under potential exposure 14 day quarantine.

Could explain the roster usage last night and Cody's rushed return.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pretty enjoyable 3 hours of Dynamite last night. No time for a full review this time but Late Night Dynamite was a 9/10 and Dynamite was a 7/10 for me.

I did really enjoy Cody's return and the women's tag match. Miro's debut match was bad booking but he'll be fine as he essentially dominated the entire match. Hangman had a good showing and the MJF/Jericho segment was gold. FTR had an average segment this week and the OC/Brodie match was okay but boring at times. The main event was also good but automatically underwhelming seeing as we were all excited for the 6 man tag. That 6 man was gonna be so hyped. Shame. Good show though. 70% good stuff, 30% bad.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Not as good as last week but enjoyed most of the show. The first half hour or so had a weird vibe but sounds like they had to readjust.

Miro is pretty jacked. Not sure how he was used in WWE but he could be a beast.

Brodie vs OC was good enough. I like Brodie, had no idea he was as good on the mic as he is. Cody looked tough in his return. Liked his look.

Women’s match was good. Maybe it was just in my head from the last match but I swear some stiffness was going on. They should sign Thunder.

Hangman Uno wasn’t bad. Maybe went a little too long.

FTR pulled a nice heel move jumping out the ring at the last minute.

Kingston is money. Promo was good. Match was hard hitting. Beat down at the end was good. He’ll use the whole didn’t tap out thing to get something else.

All in all not the best Dynamite, but it was alright. The MJF/Jericho thing is interesting, not sure where that’s headed. Cody/Brodie II should be killer. Omega/Hangman is such a slow burn, ready for Omega to bust out. Darby vs Starks should be fun, that was a nasty spear Darby ate.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thoughts on both Dynamites this week:

Late Night Dynamite

- The Sky vs Carter match should have ended with the fisherman's buster counter. AEW drags matches out too much.

- Even on Late Night Dynamite, the women don’t main event. And this match actually had a bit of heat to it too, and was kind of good, considering one of the participants was Brandi. Wow.

- They then have Sky’s interview with Marvez with Sydal and then the Sydal vs Spears match that wasn’t anything special aside from building towards a Spears vs Sky match, hopefully on Dynamite. Was this show edited out of order? Since I saw nothing that made this match necessarily main event material.

- Impressive that even past midnight, AEW beats NXT in the 18-49 demo, and a couple instances in total viewers this past year.

Dynamite

- Women’s tag & Moxley vs Kingston (including Kingston’s quick promo at the beginning of the show) was A+. That is what I want to see, sporty & snug wrestling with build to the matches, even if the promos that build them are only 30 seconds long.

- Janela & Kiss vs Miro & Kip was not great. Kiss tagged in while in the ring (why are there tag ropes then, or rules, or a ref then), and Miro appeared to get injured in his first AEW match. And Penelope never got involved at all; like JR said, she was quiet, considering the history there. This gets a C-. I would have preferred any of the Late Night Dynamite matches instead here.

- The rest of the show was a solid B. Nothing annoyed me much, aside from the commentators playing dumb when Cody’s entrance prelude theme started playing. C’mon guys, we know what his theme sounds like.

- So I’m guess that we will get Mox & Hobbs vs Lucha Bros soon then, or in the next few weeks Moxley/Hobbs/Allin vs Kingston & Lucha Bros.


Overall, if Dynamite did get extended to three hours (and I’m not asking for that, btw), 8 matches per show with a few promos and VTRs spread out to help build feuds and characters seems acceptable to me. But they couldn't add anymore show then. Fans can only give so much attention to a wrestling product these days, even one as good as AEW.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Pippen94 said:


> If Roman is only reason you watch wrestling you should quit


How about no ? Roman is a star unlike most of the geeks on AEW


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MoxAsylum said:


> How about no ? Roman is a star unlike most of the geeks on AEW


Imagine typing this and pushing “Post reply”. Roman is a star to you because Vince forces you to believe that by forcing him down your throat for 5 years straight. Think for yourself. Now he comes back as a heel and you’re choking on his balls both here and in the WWE section. He’s not a star based off of his charisma or character, which means he’s not a star. You’re only a star if you’re genuinely over with your audience and his current heel turn has been a failure so far. (this can change on Sunday though)


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Imagine typing this and pushing “Post reply”. Roman is a star to you because Vince forces you to believe that by forcing him down your throat for 5 years straight. Think for yourself. Now he comes back as a heel and you’re choking on his balls. He’s not a star based off of his charisma or character, which means he’s not a star. You’re only a star if you’re genuinely over with your audience and his current heel turn has been a failure so far. (this can change on Sunday though)


exactly. reigns is only a star because he was force fed to us. he would drown if there was more freedom in wwe.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

You know something, thinking about it now, I would have kept the Brodie promo until next week.

And this isn't a complaint, just something funny I thought about. So Brodie has had, what, 5 minutes to process Cody's return? So in that 5 minutes he decides he's going to challenge Cody to a dog collar match. So......does he just carry a dog collar with him everywhere he goes for just such an occasion? It makes me think what this group is doing when the camera's aren't on, lol.



optikk sucks said:


> exactly. reigns is only a star because he was force fed to us. he would drown if there was more freedom in wwe.


I think exactly the opposite.

Roman would be a far bigger star now if that had allowed him to be real as opposed to making him the next Cena. I think people forget that Roman was getting thunderous positive reactions throughout all of 2014 before he got hurt. Then what happened? Well, WWE wanted to anoint him before he was ready (with Bryan just coming back from injuries) and they turned on him because they could see the writing on the wall. And then to further drive a nail in the coffin they got him cutting promos in the next month about suffering succotash and jack and the bean stalk.

Sure, WWE have protected him and given him the spotlight more than almost any other guy on their roster in the last 5 years and I won't act like that doesn't help with the perception that he is a star. But most of the stuff WWE has done has actively hurt him more than helped him. And yet, despite setbacks and trying to make him into something he's not, Roman has been involved in some of my favorite matches in the past 5 years. He has a presence that not many match in wrestling today.

And to me, even if WWE had a better booking system and didn't try to force him down people's throats back in the day, he still would have ended up as a big star, and in my opinion bigger, because of his look and because he's just that good.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TD Stinger said:


> You know something, thinking about it now, I would have kept the Brodie promo until next week.
> 
> And this isn't a complaint, just something funny I thought about. So Brodie has had, what, 5 minutes to process Cody's return? So in that 5 minutes he decides he's going to challenge Cody to a dog collar match. So......does he just carry a dog collar with him everywhere he goes for just such an occasion? It makes me think what this group is doing when the camera's aren't on, lol.
> 
> ...


he has a great look and is able to garner a reaction from the crowd while he wrestles. 

However, he is the worst talker on the mic in Shield. Rollins kills it even still within the confines of the infamous WWE scripts and Moxley is killing it with the freedom. 

if you think between 2014 now now. The stars they had to squash to get Reigns over as the “top guy”: Daniel Bryan, Braun Strowman - two men who were garnering stronger reactions. Around this period, Rusev was also garnering strong reactions, as well as Cesaro. Bloody hell, the universe were also desperate to see Kofi succeed. Reigns would’ve not ended up being the top guy if the rungs on the ladder were real. 

They were very strong on him that they pushed him to beat Taker and Lesnar. He would’ve beaten Goldberg as well.

He would’ve also been punished after the 30 day suspension if Vince wasn’t so desperate to push him. 

I just think if there was the freedom, other stars would’ve risen to the top.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

optikk sucks said:


> he has a great look and is able to garner a reaction from the crowd while he wrestles.
> 
> However, he is the worst talker on the mic in Shield. Rollins kills it even still within the confines of the infamous WWE scripts and Moxley is killing it with the freedom.
> 
> ...


I disagree with the notion that they had to put Roman over those guys to get him over. Because doing those had more of a negative impact on Roman than a positive one. Sure, it helped establish him as a winner. But for the most part what it did was make fans resent Roman even more while taking guys like Strowman and not having them be as big as they could be. WWE did more to hurt themselves than help Roman in that regard.

I won't act like he is the best promo guy, but at the same time his other attributes make up for so it's not really anything I look at as a negative.

Make no mistakes, I understand that WWE wanted and still wants Roman to be their guy. But because they pushed him so hard and him beat so many guys when really shouldn't have, they put him in a hole that he's been struggling to climb out of ever since. And yes, if the system was more favorable, other guys would have gotten higher on the card. But I just don't buy into the notion that Roman is only star because they've pushed him as the next top guy. If anything in the long run that did more to hurt him and just put him into positions to fail. He's a star in part because of that stuff, but he's also a star, again, because he's just that good and he does connect with people.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Only just got round to watching this weeks, unfortunately for a large part of it, it felt like an uninspiring slog...

I got half way through the opening match but I just had to skip the rest, Janela & Kiss are unbearable to watch.

Kingston’s promo was great.

The episode went straight back to being uninspiring again with Page vs Uno and Lee vs OC.

Cody’s return and Brodie Lee’s promo afterwards though were good.

Matt Hardy and Jericho’s segment was so long winded and boring.

The FTR and Best Friends segment was pretty average too.

Women’s tag match was meh.

Jericho and MJF’s backstage segment was comedy done right.

Luckily the episode finished on a high note with Moxley vs Kingston, a very solid hard hitting match, the kind of wrestling I like to see. Kingston’s chops throughout sounded so delightfully brutal.

Overall Thoughts
This weeks episode had absolutely no consistency to it unfortunately, one good part was backed up with one or two average parts.

I felt that episode was littered with AEW’s corny bad habits, that they always tend to feature now and again. Wrestlers that shouldn’t be on television and corny promos from the likes of Hardy, Private Party and Best Friends.

Eddie Kingston was the star of the episode for me, he was great last night.

I’ll have to give it 5/10 though, very average episode with zero consistency to it.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Well, this show was pretty piss poor. Anyone disagree?


My friends who haven’t watched wrestling in ages seemed to disagree. They got a kick out of it and so did I.

It’s horribly unfortunate that not everyone can be as miserable and negative as you when it comes to things we don’t care about.


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

This week was a weird show, but outside the Jericho and Hardy segment and Miro not squashing the geeks, nothing bothered me. 
Hangman shouldn't go so long with a tag wrestler, but that's not a big deal. 
OC vs Brodie was decent, but Cody return and Brodie's promo were great. 
The MJF and Jericho segment was interesting. 
Main event was a good brawl and a good way to end the show.


----------



## Excellently Executed (May 18, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Of course Cody had the flashiest entrance of all time as well.


I like Cody, but his new hair color got a better intro than Miro did.

But I’m all for a dog collar match.


----------



## Excellently Executed (May 18, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> Never let Private Party talk again. Ever.


This.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Excellently Executed said:


> I like Cody, but his new hair color got a better intro than Miro did.
> 
> But I’m all for a dog collar match.


Cody is going through these gimmick matches wayyyyy too quickly


----------



## Excellently Executed (May 18, 2020)

Freezer Geezer said:


> I never realised how much I loved Eddie Kingston until tonight. He knocks everything he gets out the park.


Kingston was great tonight.


----------



## Excellently Executed (May 18, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I don't really like what they're doing with Miro.


Agree.

Hate what they’re doing with Miro.

Almost anything would’ve been better than pairing him with Kip Sabian.

Sabian is boring, he brings nothing (other than Penelope).

Would’ve been interesting to see Miro as the mystery 3rd partner to Mox and Darby instead of Will Hobbs.

Hobbs is doing nothing for me at the moment.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

-I would have opened with the main event booking change.
-I Kingston made Miro look weak when he just rushed past him while he was still going through the tunnel (is Kingston trying to disrespect or are they just not seeing how this looks backstage?).
-Cody's return and music change was right (why can't they do this sort of change with Omega?).
-Omega continues to dress like he just came from the gym. He should be dressed like a star. Hollywood Hogan didn't show up in his workout clothes on Nitro.
-I really thought OC was going over. Did Russo do this? Why undermine the guy you've been building as sloth-Superman? He just beat Chris Jericho twice.
-The show needs Cage defending the FTW title.
-I heard JR say the word of the week: _continuity_.
-To keep continuity, next week's episode should open with commentary reviewing the ending of this week's episode, and then Mox should come out to say that the main event for the night will be him, Hobbs and Allin vs Cage, Starks and a member of Kingston's legion. Mox says that whomever they choose will be Archer's replacement on Oct 14, and Kingston and his crew come out to the stage. Kingston says Mox will find out at the end of the night who it will be. At the end of the night, it's Penta who joins Cage and Starks in the tag match. Then at the anniversary show they go the time limit, and it sets up a 3-way at Full Gear.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

What happens in a 'Dog Collar' match?
Don't think I've ever seen one


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

There is no getting away from each other. You’re each attached by a dog collar around the neck.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> There is no getting away from each other. You’re each attached by a dog collar around the neck.


Holy fuck that sounds terrible. Sounds like some fetish.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I get the sneaking suspicion that Omega is going to squash Page whenever the match finally happens. Or that is my hope anyway. It is the only way to justify such a slow burn.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> Holy fuck that sounds terrible. Sounds like some fetish.


It’s stupid, 80s bullshit for Cody to make his shit feel more important.

Dusty was the king of using bullshit gimmick matches. Jim Cornette laughs and fucking giggles like a school girl when talking about Dusty doing it all the time, but if anyone in modern wrestling uses one...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> What happens in a 'Dog Collar' match?
> Don't think I've ever seen one


A traditional dog collar match has the two guys wear dog collars and separate themselves with a chain. I believe the use of the chain is legal as are any other weapons that the two can get their hands on. 

Winner can only win via pinfall, submission or knockout. They're fun when done properly.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Raven vs. CM Punk is a fucking amazing dog collar match.










and I am absolutely amazed anyone who knows their wrestling history hasn't seen Valentine vs. Piper.










Cody vs. Brodie is going ot be BRUTAL

Of course, it's going to be classic 80s blood bath dramatic Cody type match - but it should be fun as hell.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Brodie chose a dog collar match to stop himself running away from the guy he squashed in 4 minutes


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hitman1987 said:


> Brodie chose a dog collar match to stop himself running away from the guy he squashed in 4 minutes


Or you know.... to beat him into a bloody pulp so that he doesn't come back this time.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Or you know.... to beat him into a bloody pulp so that he doesn't come back this time.


Makes perfect sense, run off to cut a promo when it’s 5 on 1, then book yourself into a match gimmick which forces you to fight 1 on 1


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Hitman1987 said:


> Makes perfect sense, run off to cut a promo when it’s 5 on 1, then book yourself into a match gimmick which forces you to fight 1 on 1


Misunderstanding of logic coming from you tbh.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> Misunderstanding of logic coming from you tbh.
> [/
> [/
> Monster destroys 2nd most protected wrestler on roster in 4 mins, then destroys his family and friends
> ...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hitman is right y'know...

The booking is ass backwards on it all. 

- Dark Order should've won on the PPV instead of Cody's mates getting revenge before Cody could have.

- Cody looks like a little bitch when his big brother lasts triple the time Cody did against Brodie.

- Cody looks like even more of a bitch when Orange Cassidy lasts almost quadruple the time Cody did.

- It doesn't make sense that Brodie and his crew would run away from an unarmed Cody especially when they kicked the shit out of him and his allies.

- Just an interesting tidbit. Marko Stunt lasted the same amount of time against Brodie Lee as Cody did.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I hope Brodie wins the match to further mindfuck Cody into joining Horsemen stable. I don't expect it though - SuperCody will get the ultimate redemption win (He missed five weeks afterall - what a sacrifice) just like when he beat Archer for the TNT title.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hitman is right y'know...
> 
> The booking is ass backwards on it all.
> 
> ...


This is how it should’ve happened to keep Cody and Brodie looking strong:

Dark Order should’ve beat nightmare F&F on PPV as they have more numbers.

Then Brodie should’ve beaten Dustin convincingly and brutally showing that Brodie isn’t a one match wonder and that he is a real threat. This would also protect Cody.

Then Brodie should’ve had a match with Cardona, who is younger and bigger than Dustin, Cardona could’ve done a bit better than Dustin but still lost clean (I.e. without Brodie relying on interference like against OC). Cody looks better again.

Now Brodie looks unstoppable and Cody doesn’t look weak because Brodie beat other people convincingly too.

In the meantime they could’ve had QT, Scorpio Sky and Brandi all lose matches to various members or dark order (10, Stu and Anna).

Then you have a situation where the dark order are standing tall and the whole nightmare F&F had lost all hope and their hero is nowhere to be found.

Then the dark order could've dragged the nightmare F&F out to the ring, beat them down in celebration of the accomplishment, then Cody, with new hair and a chair, hits the ring and clears house, with Brodie retreating and having something to think about. Then Cody says, let’s settle this 1v1 with a dog collar match.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> This is how it should’ve happened to keep Cody and Brodie looking strong:
> 
> Dark Order should’ve beat nightmare F&F on PPV as they have more numbers.
> 
> ...


It amazes me that people on this forum can write better angles than Tony Khan and his goons.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

After a second viewing this week gets am improved score of 7.5 ... love the Y2J MJF work ... when Jericho ultimately puts him over it will be great


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

DaveRA said:


> After a second viewing this week gets am improved score of 7.5 ... love the Y2J MJF work ... when Jericho ultimately puts him over it will be great


I'm not sure Jericho has much rub to give anymore, at least in-ring. Maybe Jericho could pass the torch on the mic in some way, but jobbing twice to Orange Cassidy, and being in competitive matches with Jack Perry, Sonny Kiss and likely Isiah Kassidy this week, Jericho has used up his "put over" ability by in large.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> This is how it should’ve happened to keep Cody and Brodie looking strong:
> 
> Dark Order should’ve beat nightmare F&F on PPV as they have more numbers.
> 
> ...


....... do you have a small indie promotion in the UK?


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ....... do you have a small indie promotion in the UK?


Yes, it’s called ‘All Delete Wrestling‘, unfortunately Matt Hardy chose AEW over us at the last minute and now we’re stuck with the name 😔


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

So disappointed that Pentagon jr is basically presented as one of Kingston's henchmen, deserves so much better, its a continuous trend with aew booking of giving the wrong people pushes


----------



## Excellently Executed (May 18, 2020)

Brodie Lee and the Dark Order were in desperate need of credibility.

Squashing Cody gave that to him/them in a way beating Dustin or QT wouldn’t have.

The “excuse” for Cody losing like is he was stretched too thin by fighting every week while juggling the duties as a businessman and executive/leader of AEW.

Cody can come back now with an edge and says he refocused and dedicated to just wrestling ... and he’s taking a step back from his role as executive role or whatever.



Jazminator said:


> It was a great show. So much happened. First, props to Moxley and Kingston for really putting on a hard-hitting brawl. I definitely wouldn’t mind them having more matches down the line. More and more, Kingston is proving himself as one of AEW’s best signings of the pandemic era.


I agree with this.

I didn’t really like Kingston at first, but he was amazing this week. Completely changed my mind on him.

He is tremendous on the mic in a way nobody else in AEW is.

And damn those chops last night.

Its funny, during Brodie/OC I think JR said something like it’s rare to see a guy go down from a chop.

Kingston’s chops were so vicious Moxley went down at least twice from them ... and was hurting every time he took one.

He might’ve damaged his wrist from the impact of all of them ... he looked damn near in tears at one point.

Amazing match.

Two weeks in a row AEW has really delivered excellent main events, IMO...and this one was on short notice.

AEW needs to Kingston in the mic ... he’s must-watch TV to me.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

That first on Dynamite was super bad (no pun intended). Kiss and Janela were sloppy as hell (*did anybody see them forget to tag and then do it in the ring LOL). Completely killed Miro's heat, which is hard to do considering how naturally entertaining he is.

Tony should have definitely capped that match at 4-5 minutes. 3 minutes of action between the low card guys followed by one minute of Miro kicking ass.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'm not sure Jericho has much rub to give anymore, at least in-ring. Maybe Jericho could pass the torch on the mic in some way, but jobbing twice to Orange Cassidy, and being in competitive matches with Jack Perry, Sonny Kiss and likely Isiah Kassidy this week, Jericho has used up his "put over" ability by in large.


I do agree he should have gone over OC and by enlarge agree with you but this is Jericho...all he does is bounce back. He has had a 67% win loss record in AEW. In WWE and WCW his win loss was around 50-55%. He is fine. Definitely in his twilight though.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DaSlacker said:


> That first on Dynamite was super bad (no pun intended). Kiss and Janela were sloppy as hell (*did anybody see them forget to tag and then do it in the ring LOL). Completely killed Miro's heat, which is hard to do considering how naturally entertaining he is.
> 
> Tony should have definitely capped that match at 4-5 minutes. 3 minutes of action between the low card guys followed by one minute of Miro kicking ass.


Most of the botches came from Miro.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Most of the botches came from Miro.


You're right, Kiss and Janela are the good workers and Miro doesn't have a clue.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DaveRA said:


> I do agree he should have gone over OC and by enlarge agree with you but this is Jericho...all he does is bounce back. He has had a 67% win loss record in AEW. In WWE and WCW his win loss was around 50-55%. He is fine. Definitely in his twilight though.


there was a time in wwe - i think 2011 - 2013 (maybe)

where there were MASSIVE arguments on this board (wwe section) - led by Pyro / Tyrion and his then crew about ‘Jericho loses SO much, it is worth nothing when somebody pins him’

and all the fights were about ‘he can never bounce back And regain credibility’ etc etc.....


LOLz with this board - he’s ‘bounced back and fallen and bounced back’ at least 6 times since then

guy is a GOAT - will always mean something to beat him


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> there was a time in wwe - i think 2011 - 2013 (maybe)
> 
> where there were MASSIVE arguments on this board (wwe section) - led by Pyro / Tyrion and his then crew about ‘Jericho loses SO much, it is worth nothing when somebody pins him’
> 
> ...


The golden years of this forum 

Why you gotta play with my emotions like that?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> The golden years of this forum
> 
> Why you gotta play with my emotions like that?


Lol - does Pyro even post anymore?

I stopped reading at the height of his Asuka kick

that was...... an interesting time


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - does Pyro even post anymore?
> 
> I stopped reading at the height of his Asuka kick
> 
> that was...... an interesting time


No idea.

I stopped coming on here just before they changed forums and then came back again afterwards and most of the good posters were replaced by the wank we see today. I am so glad I was on here for Double or Nothing 2019 though before the forum change - that was great.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol - yeah - when AEW section was sunshine, roses and positivity 

we had that great combined thread where all the chat was

blissful


----------

